# I can't decide



## magicapple (Jun 4, 2006)

I have a brownlish blacklish graylish and whitelop rabbit. I didn't know much about the different breed of rabbits. Ithought only lop rabbits has those ears. And I went to a petland andfound those ears so I just bought it. It's been about 2 months now andI did more research on rabbits. Now I notice I really want a hollandlop. It's small and it has those ears. And the lop rabbit I have athome is always scratching me. So what should I do? I only thoughtof3 options. 1)give the rabbit to a shelter and let someoneelse adopt it and get a new holland rabbit. 2) I give the rabbit to theshelter and don't get another rabbit. 3) I keep my rabbit becuz I havebeen with that rabbit for about 2 months. I can't decide. I really wanta holland lop. But I don't want 2 rabbits. But I'll feel bad abandingthe rabbit I have now even thought I don't like it that much. Pleasehelp. I messed up. =(


----------



## queenadreena (Jun 4, 2006)

Aww, you can't say you dont like it! There mustbe some things you find lovable? Lops can be grumpy at times, and allrabbits scratch at things. One of my rabbits is a lop, and I've noticedshe's considerably naughty, and sometimes hard to get along with, butshes very affectionate in her own ruff 'n tumble way. Is there anyclose family you could give it to? Friends? Would it not be possible toown two rabbits? I originally only wanted one, but got two because oftheir bond. I really don't want to sound like a stick-in-the-mud, butyou should've thought it through before buying a breed you were onlyhalf sure of. Who's to say you won;t like the next rabbit youbuy? They all have different personalities. If you're sure you want togive your current bunny up, and can't find any friends or family whowant it, I'd say give it to a shelter, but have a long think about it,and perhaps consider having two? Its really not that much hassle.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jun 4, 2006)

I have a Holland Lop and I can vouch that theyare not perfect rabbits either. My doe is a terror at times and shesuper hyper and only lets me touch her when she wants to be. I alsohave 2 mixed breed boys and they are by far much friendlier andsociable. But they always scratch me anyways. Not intentionally but youhave to keep in mind, your rabbit is a baby. They change as they ageand every rabbit is different. There is no guarentee that a Holland Lopwill be any different or any better and even if you get a baby, babiesare often sweet until they get older and things can change.

I personally don't think it's fair to the bunny to give it up justbecause you want a Holland Lop when you don't even know if another willbe better or worse. But I'd say rehome it with either family/friends ortake it to a shelter and instead of getting one from a breeder, get onefrom a local shelter or rabbit rescue. You may not get the breed youwant but you have a better chance of finding a rabbit that has theright personality for you since most are older rabbits in shelters.

Just remember, don't classify a rabbit by it's breed, they are all individuals.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 4, 2006)

i would keep the bunny you have


----------



## magicapple (Jun 4, 2006)

2 rabbits means i'll have to buy another cageand food blow and everything. And i'm kinda broke. My parents doesn'tlike me having anypets so i have to pay for everything. And my loprabbit the main thing is that it's kinda scary looking. With the reallylong body and small head. But I love the face. And I really don't wantto keep a rabbit that I can't play with. And i'll probably spend moretime looking forthe right holland lop rabbitthatI really want.


----------



## magicapple (Jun 4, 2006)

Well my individual is mean. And it's hard for meto pick it up. It's soo big and heavy. I only know that petco will takemy rabbit so i can leave the rabbit with petco and they will letsomeone else adopt it. And my _bunny_ is like 7 months old. Andit's Big. I know holland lops might have bad behavior too but at leastit's cute. I dont know where a shelter is. I usually buy mypets.How big cana holland rabbit get?


----------



## queenadreena (Jun 4, 2006)

Is the cage that you have currently not bigenough for two?Perhaps if you do decide to give the rabbitaway, you should buy from a breeder. That way, you can get more adviceon which breed you would like/ be well suited to. I'm really not surehow big holland lops can get, but others will know.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 4, 2006)

hollands can get up to 4 or 5lbs..and my twohollands dont really like to be picked up either..alot of small rabbitsdont like to be picked up.

what kind of rabbit is yours now? and how big is it/how much does it weigh?


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jun 4, 2006)

I don't know what your rabbit looks like butit's entirely possible it is a Holland Lop. Lots of them are sold atpet stores even though it's hard to tell. Your rabbit may just be apoor exampleof aHolland Lop.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 4, 2006)

can you post a picture of your rabbit?


----------



## magicapple (Jun 4, 2006)

*queenadreena wrote:*


> Is the cage that you have currently not big enough fortwo?Perhaps if you do decide to give the rabbit away, youshould buy from a breeder. That way, you can get more advice on whichbreed you would like/ be well suited to. I'm really not sure how bigholland lops can get, but others will know.


I have a normal lop,i don't think I can put a holland lop together with it. what if theystart to fight?


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 4, 2006)

you can put any two breeds together...they just have to be bonded... what kind of lop is yours? english,mini,holland,fuzzy,etc..


----------



## magicapple (Jun 4, 2006)

*peapoo_bunny wrote:*


> hollands can get up to 4 or 5lbs..and my two hollands dontreally like to be picked up either..alot of small rabbits dont like tobe picked up.
> 
> what kind of rabbit is yours now? and how big is it/how much does it weigh?


Umm can you use a ruler and tell me the inch of it from head tobutt? I don't mine fat rabbits. my rabbit is a normal lop rabbit. it'sbig and I don't know how much it weights. the store person said it canget up to 13 lb or pounds. All I know is that it's big and it sleeps alot.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jun 4, 2006)

Erm, it sounds like a French Lop or a mix, Ibelieve anyways. French Lops are supposed to be very friendly and goodcompanion rabbits.


----------



## magicapple (Jun 4, 2006)

*MyBunnyBoys wrote:*


> I don't know what your rabbit looks like but it's entirelypossible it is a Holland Lop. Lots of them are sold at pet stores eventhough it's hard to tell. Your rabbit may just be a poorexampleof aHolland Lop.


But it's huge. Youcan mix a holland lop and a mini lop. But a normal lop is too big. I'mpositive it's a lop. The only reason why I want a holland lop is becuzI want a rabbit with big ears and I want it to be small.


----------



## magicapple (Jun 4, 2006)

*peapoo_bunny wrote: *


> can you post a picture of your rabbit?


srry I never really took a pic of it.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 4, 2006)

*magicapple wrote:*


> .But it's huge. You can mix a holland lop and a mini lop.But a normal lop is too big. I'm positive it's a lop. The only reasonwhy I want a holland lop is becuz I want a rabbit with big ears and Iwant it to be small.



you can have a big bunny and a little bunny together as long as they are bonded...size or breed wont make a difference



hollandsdont have really big ears..theyrethe same size as a mini lops ears


----------



## magicapple (Jun 4, 2006)

This is not my rabbit but it looks like this.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 4, 2006)

thats cute


----------



## magicapple (Jun 4, 2006)

BUT HOLLAND LOPS ARE CUTEST LOPS. well maybebesides fuzzy but I can't find that so i'll stick to holland. I lovetheir big chubby grandpa face. =)


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 4, 2006)

heres how big a hollands ears are


----------



## magicapple (Jun 4, 2006)

*peapoo_bunny wrote: *


> thats cute


-.-" .......................


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 4, 2006)

you dont think that bunny is cute?!:shock:


----------



## magicapple (Jun 4, 2006)

*peapoo_bunny wrote: *


> heres how big a hollands ears are





> arethose holland lops? plz tell me no. they look kinda big.


----------



## magicapple (Jun 4, 2006)

*peapoo_bunny wrote:*


> you dont think that bunny is cute?!:shock:


thatdoesn't look like a bunny. it look like a adult rabbit. I want rabbitsthat look small and cute and they will stay small. Oo ever heard ofpeter rabbit? petland told me they are small and cute and they can'tsmell or something. so their very friendly.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 4, 2006)

yep...those are my two holland lops..peapoo onthe left and petey on the right... peapoo weighs 5lbs and petey weighs4.5lbs..theyre really not that big..theyre about the size ofateacuppoodle..maybe a little bigger


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jun 4, 2006)

*magicapple wrote:*


> 2 rabbits means i'll have to buy another cage and food blowand everything. And i'm kinda broke. My parents doesn't like me havinganypets so i have to pay for everything.


I definitely would not get another rabbit. It sounds like youare on a tight budget and rabbit care can get costly. Whathappens if the rabbit you already have needs vetcare?

Rabbits are not "cuddly" by nature.Most of themhate being picked up and will often scratch and bite. 

If you get another rabbit, chances are he will behave like the one you already have.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 4, 2006)

*magicapple wrote:*


> *peapoo_bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > you dontthink that bunny is cute?!:shock:
> ...


bunnys and rabbits are thesame thing


----------



## magicapple (Jun 4, 2006)

*peapoo_bunny wrote:*


> yep...those are my two holland lops..peapoo on the left andpetey on the right... peapoo weighs 5lbs and petey weighs4.5lbs..theyre really not that big..theyre about the size ofateacuppoodle..maybe a little bigger


thosetwo rabbit are as long as the rabbitI have now. How old arethey? Do you have a pic of your rabbit not lying down?


----------



## magicapple (Jun 4, 2006)

*Laura wrote:*


> *magicapple wrote: *





> 2rabbits means i'll have to buy another cage and food blow andeverything. And i'm kinda broke. My parents doesn't like me havinganypets so i have to pay for everything.





> I definitely would not get another rabbit. It sounds like youare on a tight budget and rabbit care can get costly. Whathappens if the rabbit you already have needs vetcare?
> 
> Rabbits are not "cuddly" by nature.Most of themhate being picked up and will often scratch and bite.
> 
> If you get another rabbit, chances are he will behave like the one you already have.





> well if they really get sick my parents willcare. and I have the cage and everything. It'll be a waste to spendlike 80bucks on a cage with nothing in it.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 4, 2006)

here's some pics


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jun 4, 2006)

I think you're being highly unfair just becauseyou want a "cuter" rabbit. I would never give up one of myrabbits because I wanted something cuter. You were obviously aware ofhow big this rabbit could get so it's not fair to say you want asmaller rabbit either.

Rabbit care is very costly. I just had my doe spayed and I wa slookingat $300 just for that. If an emergency even happened, I'm sure thebills would be aorund that as well.

If you give up this rabbit, I think it's best not to get another untilyou have the financial ability to care for the rabbit without relyingon your parents.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 4, 2006)

peapoo and petey are only about 8months old


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jun 4, 2006)

I'm just saying I would keep the one you have and work with it. 

Does it get much exercise time (out of cage)? 

If you sit in the floor with them, they are naturallycurious. They will come up to you and get used to you thatway. Try that without picking it up for a while and see whathappens. Keep a few treats with you and give one when hecomes up to you. He will learn to trust you and eventuallyyou may be able to pet him and hold him without himscratching.


----------



## magicapple (Jun 4, 2006)

*peapoo_bunny wrote:*


> peapoo and petey are only about 8months old


they looksmall from one angle and big from another. And is that rabbit eattingfrom his's litter box? the 6th pic. And they are very cute.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 4, 2006)

it sounds like you just want to get anotherbunny and not try to work with the one you have...im sure if you spenda few hours a daywith your bunny just sitting in a room withit letting it come to you. you bunny will probably become friendlierthe more time you spend with it


----------



## magicapple (Jun 4, 2006)

*Laura wrote: *


> I'm just saying I would keep the one you have and work with it.
> 
> Does it get much exercise time (out of cage)?
> 
> If you sit in the floor with them, they are naturallycurious. They will come up to you and get used to you thatway. Try that without picking it up for a while and see whathappens. Keep a few treats with you and give one when hecomes up to you. He will learn to trust you and eventuallyyou may be able to pet him and hold him without himscratching.


if i feed it treats will it bite my hand? and i let it out sometimes. not offen becuz i might pee on the floor.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 4, 2006)

no he wasnt eating from it..just sitting next to it... and they are actually small bunnies


----------



## magicapple (Jun 4, 2006)

*peapoo_bunny wrote:*


> it sounds like you just want to get another bunny and nottry to work with the one you have...im sure if you spend a few hours adaywith your bunny just sitting in a room with it letting itcome to you. you bunny will probably become friendlier the more timeyou spend with it


aww. I'm been spending time with it for 2monthss. What made you choose a holland lop rabbit as a pet in thefirst place?


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 4, 2006)

*magicapple wrote:*


> *Laura wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I'm just sayingI would keep the one you have and work with it.
> ...


is itlitterbox trained? sounds like you just need to spend moretime with him/her... and he/she shouldnt bite your hand i dontthink...my two bunnies love yogurt drops and come running when theyhear the bag..maybe you should try getting some of those


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jun 4, 2006)

Do you have an area like a kitchen where you could let it out and not have to worry about the floor?

Does your rabbit use a litter box? If so, you can put the boxout and it will probably go there instead of the floor. Mineall do.

Rabbits need to be out of the cage for exercise EVERY day.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 4, 2006)

*magicapple wrote:*


> *peapoo_bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > itsounds like you just want to get another bunny and not try to work withthe one you have...im sure if you spend a few hours a daywithyour bunny just sitting in a room with it letting it come to you. youbunny will probably become friendlier the more time you spend withit
> ...


i picked peapoo out at a petstore not knowing what breedshe was until later...petey came from a shelter...i picked him to bepeapoos friend..i just picked them out..not because of their breedthough..i just liked them


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 4, 2006)

is your bunny an inside bunny or outside bunny?


----------



## magicapple (Jun 4, 2006)

*Laura wrote: *


> Doyou have an area like a kitchen where you could let it out and not haveto worry about the floor?
> 
> Does your rabbit use a litter box? If so, you can put the boxout and it will probably go there instead of the floor. Mineall do.
> 
> Rabbits need to be out of the cage for exercise EVERY day.


my kitchen is small. and i think the rabbit I have now islosing fur. when i pet it fur comes out. and i tried letting my rabbitout. but all it does is pee or sleep on the floor.


----------



## magicapple (Jun 4, 2006)

*peapoo_bunny wrote:*


> *magicapple wrote:*
> 
> 
> > *peapoo_bunny wrote: *
> ...


becuz they are cute. but I have topick the big one. =( I want a small one. And spending more time with itnow will make it harder for me to give it to the shelter.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 4, 2006)

*magicapple wrote:*


> *peapoo_bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > itsounds like you just want to get another bunny and not try to work withthe one you have...im sure if you spend a few hours a daywithyour bunny just sitting in a room with it letting it come to you. youbunny will probably become friendlier the more time you spend withit
> ...


ive had petey for about two months, and he is just nowstarting to be really friendly with me...but i have spent hours withhim everyday.. i layed on the floor with him running loose for at leastan hour everyday..im pretty sure your bunny just needs more time withyou


----------



## magicapple (Jun 4, 2006)

*peapoo_bunny wrote: *


> is your bunny an inside bunny or outside bunny?


inside. i think.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 4, 2006)

*magicapple wrote:*


> becuz they are cute. but I have to pick the big one. =( Iwant a small one. And spending more time with it now will make itharder for me to give it to the shelter.





> i still thinkyou should keep him...giving him to a shelter just because you dontlike his looks/size is not fair...


----------



## magicapple (Jun 4, 2006)

*peapoo_bunny wrote:*


> *magicapple wrote:*
> 
> 
> > *peapoo_bunny wrote: *
> ...


i'm not going to lay on the floor with my rabbit. it mightbite me if it gets close. it's always putting its nose near me. mypoint is I WANT A CUTER RABBIT. also smaller.


----------



## magicapple (Jun 4, 2006)

*peapoo_bunny wrote:*


> *magicapple wrote:*
> 
> 
> > *peapoo_bunny wrote:*
> ...


yes it is. not my faulthe'smean.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 4, 2006)

*magicapple wrote:*


> *peapoo_bunny wrote:*
> 
> 
> > *magicapple wrote:*
> ...


just because he'sputting his nose near you doesnt mean he's going to bite you... hecould want petted...or maybe he wants to smell you..to get to knowyou...getting rid of the rabbit you have JUST TO GET A CUTER andsmaller rabbit is not right...that poor bunny can probably sense thatyou dont like him


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jun 4, 2006)

May I ask how old you are?

Rabbits require a lot of time and attention. They aren't foreveryone. Maybe you should find another home for yours andget a hamster or something. You mentioned thatPetcowould take it in. They have an adoptionprogram now and would find a home for it.

I'm not trying to be mean, but it sounds like you just aren't ready orwilling to properly care for the rabbit. You can't just throwit away because it's not "cute" enough. Animals aren'tdisposable.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 4, 2006)

*magicapple wrote:*


> *peapoo_bunny wrote:*
> 
> 
> > *magicapple wrote:*
> ...


he's only "mean'' because he hasnt beensocialized


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 4, 2006)

*Laura wrote:*


> You can't just throw it away because it's not"cute" enough. Animals aren't disposable.


i agree!!


----------



## magicapple (Jun 4, 2006)

*Laura wrote: *


> May I ask how old you are?
> 
> Rabbits require a lot of time and attention. They aren't foreveryone. Maybe you should find another home for yours andget a hamster or something. You mentioned thatPetcowould take it in. They have an adoptionprogram now and would find a home for it.
> 
> I'm not trying to be mean, but it sounds like you just aren't ready orwilling to properly care for the rabbit. You can't just throwit away because it's not "cute" enough. Animals aren'tdisposable.


if you really want to know, i'm 14. And I have 2 hamsters.


----------



## magicapple (Jun 4, 2006)

*peapoo_bunny wrote:*


> *Laura wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Youcan't just throw it away because it's not "cute" enough.Animals aren't disposable.
> ...


=P Fine i'll go rabbit shopping and see whatI can get and compare it to the rabbit I have now at home. Then i'lldecide if i'll give it to the shelter or not.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 4, 2006)

im just curious...you say this rabbit ismean...what has he ever done to make you think he's mean? has he bittenyou or anything like that? or is he just scratching when you pick himup? scratching when you pick him up doesnt mean that he is mean...itprobably means he is afraid of being picked up and wants to be put backdown


----------



## magicapple (Jun 4, 2006)

*peapoo_bunny wrote:*


> *magicapple wrote:*
> 
> 
> > *peapoo_bunny wrote:*
> ...


-.-" Then what am I suppose to do?


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 4, 2006)

i think you should give your rabbit to theshelter and then not get another one...especially if your only gettingrid of the rabbit you have now because of his looks...what happens isyou get a holland lop and then it grows up and you dont like the way itlooks? are you going to give it to a shelter to?


----------



## magicapple (Jun 4, 2006)

*peapoo_bunny wrote:*


> im just curious...you say this rabbit is mean...what has heever done to make you think he's mean? has he bitten you or anythinglike that? or is he just scratching when you pick him up? scratchingwhen you pick him up doesnt mean that he is mean...it probably means heis afraid of being picked up and wants to be put back down


hescratch me when I pick him up. And he scratches hard. But my dad playedwith him in the cage and he scratched my dad and my dad bleeded. i wasokay with the rabbit not until it made my dad bleed.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 4, 2006)

*magicapple wrote:*


> -.-" Then what am I suppose to do?


spend more timewith him..lay on the floor with him..let him out more and just sit inthe room and let him come up to you and get used to you...give himtreats..pet him...just spend time with him...the same way you wouldsocialize a dog or any other animal..it takes time!!


----------



## magicapple (Jun 4, 2006)

*peapoo_bunny wrote:*


> i think you should give your rabbit to the shelter and thennot get another one...especially if your only getting rid of the rabbityou have now because of his looks...what happens is you get a hollandlop and then it grows up and you dont like the way it looks? are yougoing to give it to a shelter to?


High percent not. My parentswill be very mad at me for wasting money over and over.okay.. is there like something I can put on my rabbit to make it lookbetter? Like a ribbon or something?


----------



## magicapple (Jun 4, 2006)

*peapoo_bunny wrote:*


> *magicapple wrote:*
> 
> 
> > *peapoo_bunny wrote:*
> ...


How long?


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 4, 2006)

*magicapple wrote:*


> High percent not. My parents will be very mad at me forwasting money over and over. okay.. is there like something Ican put on my rabbit to make it look better? Like a ribbon orsomething?


looks shouldnt matter


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jun 4, 2006)

Please don't feel like we're ganging up on you or trying to be mean. We are really only trying to help. 

You will have to socialize ANY rabbit you get. They have tobe trained to trust you. Until then, they will most likelyscratch and bite because they are afraid. 

The things we've told you really work. You have to have patience and work with the rabbit.


----------



## magicapple (Jun 4, 2006)

*peapoo_bunny wrote:*


> *magicapple wrote:*
> 
> 
> > *peapoo_bunny wrote: *
> ...


yes it does.If I don't like his personailtiy I should at least like his looks.


----------



## magicapple (Jun 4, 2006)

*Laura wrote:*


> Please don't feel like we're ganging up on you or trying tobe mean. We are really only trying to help.
> 
> You will have to socialize ANY rabbit you get. They have tobe trained to trust you. Until then, they will most likelyscratch and bite because they are afraid.
> 
> The things we've told you really work. You have to have patience and work with the rabbit.


I don't have patience and i'm afraid of getting biten or scratch. Andmy arm used to not have any scars but now it has a littleredlines, which takes about a week to disappear


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 4, 2006)

*magicapple wrote: *


> How long?


it could take months... petey is just now starting to warm up to me andi got him on april29th.. he still runs away sometimes...butsince ive been spending time with him he has gotten better..

peapoo my other holland lop used to scratch us to..she evenmade my mom bleed once..but we didnt just give her away did we? no...wekept her and worked with her..and now she begs to be petted..she runsup to you and nudges your hand to be petted... it will just take time..spend time with your bunny and im sure he will get better


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 4, 2006)

*magicapple wrote:*


> *Laura wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Please don'tfeel like we're ganging up on you or trying to be mean. Weare really only trying to help.
> ...


if you dont have patience then i dont think bunnies are the petfor you..they take lots of time and patience...just like any other petwould...


----------



## magicapple (Jun 4, 2006)

*peapoo_bunny wrote:*


> *magicapple wrote:*
> 
> 
> > How long?
> ...


may I ask how old are you? And even my mom and dad said to givethe rabbit alway. They would yell at me for having a rabbit. My dadeven called it ulgy. he said he thought I would buy a nice lookingrabbit. I didn;t want to give up my rabbit at first even when myparents would get mad at me becuz my rabbit wakes everyone up at nightbecause I walked a lot to find my rabbit. I walked many blocks andspended many days looking for that rabbit. I only went to about 2 petcoand 4 petlands and I called a lot of petstores. I think it was becuz itwas april and many people buy rabbits around that times thats why itshard to find a rabbit.


----------



## magicapple (Jun 4, 2006)

*peapoo_bunny wrote:*


> *magicapple wrote:*
> 
> 
> > *Laura wrote: *
> ...


But I want a RABBIT!! it's not my fault iwasn't born with patiences.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 4, 2006)

*magicapple wrote:*


> *peapoo_bunny wrote: *may I ask howold are you? And even my mom and dad said to give the rabbit alway.They would yell at me for having a rabbit. My dad even called it ulgy.he said he thought I would buy a nice looking rabbit. I didn;t want togive up my rabbit at first even when my parents would get mad at mebecuz my rabbit wakes everyone up at night because I walked a lot tofind my rabbit. I walked many blocks and spended many days looking forthat rabbit. I only went to about 2 petco and 4 petlands and I called alot of petstores. I think it was becuz it was april and many people buyrabbits around that times thats why its hard to find a rabbit.


im 16..why?

it sounds like you parents dont want you to have a bunny atall..and most bunnies will be loud sometimes...my two are very loud atnight..and they are in my bedroom


----------



## magicapple (Jun 4, 2006)

*peapoo_bunny wrote:*


> *magicapple wrote:*
> 
> 
> > *peapoo_bunny wrote: *may I ask howold are you? And even my mom and dad said to give the rabbit alway.They would yell at me for having a rabbit. My dad even called it ulgy.he said he thought I would buy a nice looking rabbit. I didn;t want togive up my rabbit at first even when my parents would get mad at mebecuz my rabbit wakes everyone up at night because I walked a lot tofind my rabbit. I walked many blocks and spended many days looking forthat rabbit. I only went to about 2 petco and 4 petlands and I called alot of petstores. I think it was becuz it was april and many people buyrabbits around that times thats why its hard to find a rabbit.
> ...


my rabbit is in my room too.sometimes at night I get annoyed with my rabbit when it keep jumping inthe cage and stuff. But my parents room are the farthest from my room.so i go to their room sometimes. Oh yea did you ever give your rabbit abath?


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 4, 2006)

any rabbit you get is going to jump around sometimes and be noisy



i had to one time because she got soap spilled on her...but your notsupposed to bathe them...rabbits in general should keep themselvesclean...unless their cage isnt cleaned enough or their diet isnt right



if your rabbit is in your room then why cant you spend more time with him?


----------



## magicapple (Jun 4, 2006)

*peapoo_bunny wrote: *


> any rabbit you get is going to jump around sometimes and be noisy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i look at it a lot. I just dont touch it


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 4, 2006)

if your are that afraid of getting bit...try putting some gloves and a long sleeve shirt on

send him to me!!! i wish you were closer to me..i would take him!


----------



## magicapple (Jun 4, 2006)

*peapoo_bunny wrote:*


> if your are that afraid of getting bit...try putting somegloves and a long sleeve shirt on


then the rabbit will be usedto the way the glove feels and it won't know how your hand feels. andits summer i'm not going to wear a long sleeve. Not until it startssnowing. And would you want to raise a rabbit that you dont like formany years. i don't like my hamster but I still keep them until theydie. and they all live for about 2 to 3 years.and for some reason Istillbuy more hamsters even though i know I don't likethem.anyway hamsters are small so I don't mind taking care ofthem but rabbits are big. And won't that rabbit be more happy having afamily that likes and to adopt it?


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 4, 2006)

it sounds like you really just dont want tospend any time or do anything with this bunny... i really feel sorryfor it.. why couldnt you put on a long sleeve shirt for 5minutes so youcould spend time with your bunny? because you dont want to spend timewith that poor bunny? what has he done to make you hate him so much?


----------



## magicapple (Jun 4, 2006)

*peapoo_bunny wrote:*


> it sounds like you really just dont want to spend any timeor do anything with this bunny... i really feel sorry for it.. whycouldnt you put on a long sleeve shirt for 5minutes so you could spendtime with your bunny? because you dont want to spend time with thatpoor bunny? what has he done to make you hate him somuch?


didn't I tell you? I don't like it cuz it scratch too muchand it's too loud at night.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 4, 2006)

well if thats the case then you wont like anybunny you get because alot of bunnies do that..actually pretty much allbunnies do that


----------



## magicapple (Jun 4, 2006)

*peapoo_bunny wrote:*


> well if thats the case then you wont like any bunny you getbecause alot of bunnies do that..actually pretty much all bunnies dothat


-.-" but I feel awful when ever I see a rabbit pic or something. I wanta cute rabbit. looking at those picture make me feel bad that my rabbitain't as cute. Forget it. I'll just keep my rabbit for a lidolonger.:shock2:


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 4, 2006)

can you post some pictures of your bunny? i would really like to see him if possible


----------



## magicapple (Jun 4, 2006)

*peapoo_bunny wrote:*


> can you post some pictures of your bunny? i would reallylike to see him if possible


I don't have any. It's not cute soI didn't bother to take pic of it


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 4, 2006)

awwi wanted to see him:sad:


----------



## magicapple (Jun 4, 2006)

*peapoo_bunny wrote:*


> awwi wanted to see him:sad:


i'll ask myfriend to send me the pic of him if she could.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 4, 2006)

*magicapple wrote: *


> i'll ask my friend to send me the pic of him if she could.


----------



## magicapple (Jun 4, 2006)

*peapoo_bunny wrote:*


> *magicapple wrote: *
> 
> 
> > i'll askmy friend to send me the pic of him if she could.


----------



## binkies (Jun 4, 2006)

That is a very lovely rabbit! I dont see why you dont think it is cute! Makes me want to snuggle.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 4, 2006)

that rabbit is adorable!:inlove: i dont know whyyou think he's not cute!! and he doesnt look much biggerthana holland lop..hes not that big in the picture..looks thesame size as my two

how could you not think this little guy is cute!! 
i want him!!!:bunnydance:send him down to north carolina


----------



## jojo (Jun 4, 2006)

I am sorry to interrupt, but magicapple - this story has taken 10 minutes to read and nearlymade me cry at how sad this is for your rabbit and how you do notdeserve to be a rabbt owner.

I am sorry if this sounds harsh, but you are tooimmature toconsider owning any kind of pet (rabbit/hamster or any other), untilyou change your attitude on what constitutes owning a pet and the REALresponsibilities of caring ang looking after them.

No wonder you have no bond with your poor bunny, you have absolutelygiven it no time or love and you have a perfectly sweet looking bunnyand are frankly being childish for any 14 about whether it is cute ornot. Your tantrums about ribbons and 'cuteness' actually horrify me.

I suggest you find a caring home for your rabbit, give it a betterlife, save your money and DO NOT BUY ANOTHER RABBIT/PET until you havechanged your attitude on what having a pet means.

It upsets me to think of this poor rabbit couped up in your bedroompretty much with no excercise and being ignored. Please understand I amnot meaning to be nasty, but help you see this situation from anotherpoint of view (which , frankly is a very upset andshocked reader).

Sorry, if this was blunt - but it really needs to be said.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 4, 2006)

aww..i cant quit thinking about this little guy!im worried about him! and he looks so sweet! look at his little whitenose!!:bunnyheart

it doesnt look like he cared to much when the person in the picture wastouching him..he actually looks relaxed...i thought he bites andscratches?

i really wish that little guy could come live with me! iwould gladly take him of your hands if he's not cute enough...i thinkhe's gorgeous!!!! he would be so cute bonded with my two!!!


----------



## Eve (Jun 5, 2006)

I think that if you dislike your rabbit so much,he would be much better off in a new loving home. By the sound of it hewill get neglected if you keep him. 

I would not recommend you get another rabbit, as they require a lot ofwork and care. From what you have said, it sounds like rabbits may notbe the best type of pet for you. The behaviour you have described isquite normal for any rabbit. I'm sure if you got another one, it wouldstill need to be socialized, would occasionally scratch, and requireyou spend time on the floor with it for it to develop a bond with you. 

I think your current rabbit is very cute. If you buy a new baby rabbitwhich you think is cuter, it will only bea matter of timebefore it grows up and looks pretty much just like the one you havenow.


----------



## Runestonez (Jun 5, 2006)

I just want to throw my two cents in here too...

He is absolutely beautiful! I am in S. Ontario and I wouldmore than gladly take him off your hands if you were closer!!(Hey pea-poo I'll fight you for him!)

Magicappleyou do realize rabbits are not like hamstersright?? They live considerably longer than 2-3years?? More like 10? Are you prepared tosocialize, care for and otherwise give this rabbit a happylife?? If not then I would suggest that you seriouslyconsider letting this bunn find a forever home because he is going tobe around along time!What happens when you finishHS and go to college or University?? Are you prepared to takebunn along? Depending on when you get married he may still bearound! These little guys are a lifetime investment!

The only time bunns bite is when they are scared or if they haven'tbeen socialized properly. So you can socialize him and getoveryour phobia of him biting you...or you can have ananti-social and heart sick bunn for the next ten years. 

Just my 2 cents...I hope you make the right decision for him and for you!


----------



## naturestee (Jun 5, 2006)

I agree with what everyone else here issaying. Rabbits needto get out of their cage toplay daily, for at least an hour. They are intelligent andneed toys to occupy their minds and bodies both in and out of thecage. They are social animals and need you to be theirfriends. It's probably one reason why she's putting her noseclose to you. Mine do that all the time, and they're beingfriendly. An unsocialized rabbit, even many socializedrabbits, will scratch when they are picked up. They're preyanimals and it feels like they're being grabbed by apredator. You need to learn how to make them feelsafe. 

Also, if your dad was "playing" with the rabbit in the cage and the bunscratched him, it's probably because your bun feltthreatened. That's her safe space. It's also herhome, and many rabbits will defend their homes against intruders, suchas a hand they're not used to. Spay/neuter helps.Better yet, let the poor thing out to play and don't mess with her whenshe's in her safe space!

If you're not prepared to socialize, exercise, and care for thisrabbit, do not get another one. Don't get more animals atall. Pets aren't rocks. They need care andattention. Do what you can for this bun, even if you mightlet someone else adopt her eventually. If she's more used topeople, she's more likely to get adopted.

If you do decide to rehome her, be responsible and find a good home forher yourself. We might be able to help. If youcan't, call up rabbit rescues and see if they are able to takeher. If that doesn't work, try a regular no-killshelter. Do NOT take her to a regular "kill" shelter, becauseyou may be giving her a death sentance.


----------



## TrixieRabbit (Jun 5, 2006)

Magicapple, where in New York are you? I live on Long Island. Maybe I can help you find a home for your bunny...

Do you know if it is a boy or a girl? Did the person at Petland tellyou? Not that they would know....this story breaks my heart. I have amini-lop who is a little smaller than your bunny. I don't think yourealized that bunnies aren't as small as you think. I always thoughtthey were tiny, but even small bunnies can weigh 5 lbs and be the sizeof a teacup poodle or chihuahua. 

The thing with bunnies is they are cursed. Cursed with being aspirited, independent soul stuck in a deceptively cute and cuddly body.You think they are soft and cuddly and mushy...but they aren't. Theydon't LIKE being forcibly restrained, picked up, held. It's the rarebunny that likes this. NORMAL for a bunny is RUN AWAY, GET AWAYmentality. They have a fear of being eaten at all times! Just like weare afraid of small spiders or bugs...we know a tiny bug can't harmus...yet we FREAK OUT when we see one. Rabbits are the same. It's justsomething in their nature. You chase them they run. If you DONT chasethem, and let them come to you on their own, they become more trustingand comfortable, and pretty soon they will climb all over you! But assoon as you start chasing them....they run away! 
The key to having your bunny be friendly is to RESPECT your bunny. Youcan't force her to love you. You just hang out and let them exploreyou. Trust me, with lots of pets on the head and some healthy treats,that little bunny will LOVE YOU in her own way....
Please let me know if you still want to get rid of him/her.....


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 5, 2006)

if you still want to get rid of him send him down here..ill take him


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 5, 2006)

*Runestonez wrote: *


> (Hey pea-poo I'll fight you for him!)


im sorry runestonez, but i think that little guy wants to stay in the U.S


----------



## queenadreena (Jun 5, 2006)

Magicapple, it really sounds like you don't knowtoo much about rabbit care. You stated that its fur falls out alot,this is because they go through stages of shedding their fur, much likecats do. You need to brush them regularly. From what I've seen in thephoto, it really doesn't look all that ferocious, and reason itprobably only 'sleep's and pee's' is because you don't spend enoughtime with it. Your rabbit is probably rather depressed, and the onlyway he/she is going to warm up to you is if you play with him. Youshouldn't be afraid of a few little scratches, I get scratched uploads, but I still handle my two all the time. I suggest you get yourrabbit out more, give it some petting an play time, show him/her somekindness. Also, get some books out of your local library, and read upon rabbit care.
It's not an _ugly_ rabbit, far from it, and doesn't look all thatlarge, perhaps the same size as my albino lop. She also scratches alot,and is a bit of a bully, but she has very lovely moments, as I'm sureyour lop will if you treat him more like a pet rather than avoidinghim/her because you think its unnattractive.


----------



## magicapple (Jun 5, 2006)

*DevilRabbit wrote:*


> That is a very lovely rabbit! I dont see why youdont think it is cute! Makes me want to snuggle.


thats only thecute look. But when it lays down it looks soo long. and the head seemtoo small for the body.


----------



## magicapple (Jun 5, 2006)

*peapoo_bunny wrote:*


> that rabbit is adorable!:inlove: i dont know why you thinkhe's not cute!! and he doesnt look much bigger thana hollandlop..hes not that big in the picture..looks the same size as my two
> 
> how could you not think this little guy is cute!!
> i want him!!!:bunnydance:send him down to northcarolina


that was him 2 months ago. It's much bigger now. Andif you see his whole body laying down straight he don't look soo cuteno more. hes cute from one angle and not cute from another. and it alsodepends on the position its in.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 5, 2006)

*magicapple wrote:*


> *DevilRabbit wrote: *
> 
> 
> > That is avery lovely rabbit! I dont see why you dont think it is cute!Makes me want to snuggle.
> ...


look at the picturess of my two again...mine look likethat to, but i dont just give them away because of it


----------



## magicapple (Jun 5, 2006)

*jojo wrote: *


> I amsorry to interrupt, but magic apple - this story has taken 10minutes to read and nearly made me cry at how sad this is for yourrabbit and how you do not deserve to be a rabbt owner.
> 
> I am sorry if this sounds harsh, but you are tooimmature toconsider owning any kind of pet (rabbit/hamster or any other), untilyou change your attitude on what constitutes owning a pet and the REALresponsibilities of caring ang looking after them.
> 
> ...


I tried playing with it but it just end up sleeping on thefloor in front of me or peeing on the floor or when I try to play withit it just ends up scratching or something else. Maybe it's the way i'mplaying with it. I don't exacty know how to play with a rabbit. But sofar he's mean to me.


----------



## magicapple (Jun 5, 2006)

*Eve wrote: *


> Ithink that if you dislike your rabbit so much, he would be much betteroff in a new loving home. By the sound of it he will get neglected ifyou keep him.
> 
> I would not recommend you get another rabbit, as they require a lot ofwork and care. From what you have said, it sounds like rabbits may notbe the best type of pet for you. The behaviour you have described isquite normal for any rabbit. I'm sure if you got another one, it wouldstill need to be socialized, would occasionally scratch, and requireyou spend time on the floor with it for it to develop a bond with you.
> 
> I think your current rabbit is very cute. If you buy a new baby rabbitwhich you think is cuter, it will only bea matter of timebefore it grows up and looks pretty much just like the one you havenow.


What if I get another rabbit and let my rabbit sociallize withthat rabbit. then I don't need to spend too much time with them andthey both should be more socialized. And I thought about all that youall have said. I really want a rabbit but it's sad to give a rabbitthat I own for 2 months to a shelter becuz it's not cute orw.eI complained about it. I'll just go shop and see if I canget another rabbit and put them together. I still really want a hollandlop so I'll see what happens. If those two rabbit will bond or not. Ifnot, I'm doomed.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 5, 2006)

magicapple, what is his name?


----------



## magicapple (Jun 5, 2006)

*peapoo_bunny wrote:*


> aww..i cant quit thinking about this little guy! im worriedabout him! and he looks so sweet! look at his little whitenose!!:bunnyheart
> 
> it doesnt look like he cared to much when the person in the picture wastouching him..he actually looks relaxed...i thought he bites andscratches?
> 
> i really wish that little guy could come live with me! iwould gladly take him of your hands if he's not cute enough...i thinkhe's gorgeous!!!! he would be so cute bonded with my two!!!


Different breed can bond right? But I heard if the sizes of therabbit are too different it won't work. And I also heard that boy andboy rabbit fight. But boy and girl reproduce. And it's nose it brown.For somereason my rabbit changed colors.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 5, 2006)

even if you get another rabbit, you will have tosocialize them BOTH..or they might just bond with each other and notyou... and you have to be prepared incase they never bond to eachother...then you'll have two separate cages,toys,etc....and even ifthey are bonded you'll still have to spend time with them and theyllstill need time to play outside of their cage...oh and if they dontbond you'll have to give each of them separate play time outside oftheir cage


----------



## magicapple (Jun 5, 2006)

*Runestonez wrote: *


> I just want to throw my two cents in here too...
> 
> He is absolutely beautiful! I am in S. Ontario and I wouldmore than gladly take him off your hands if you were closer!!(Hey pea-poo I'll fight you for him!)
> 
> ...





> But I have been socializing with it for 2 months.and when I go to college i'll leave it for my mother and father orsister to care for them. becuz if I leave it to the shelter, what if noone else want to adopt it becuz its not cute. Someone told me therabbit might be killed or something if no one would adopt it. Somethinglike that... So I might be sending it to hell if I send it to ashelter.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 5, 2006)

*magicapple wrote:*


> *peapoo_bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > aww..icant quit thinking about this little guy! im worried about him! and helooks so sweet! look at his little white nose!!:bunnyheart
> ...


*size or breed doesnt matter...

*a boy and a boy can fight and might be hard to bond. you would have to get them both neutered 

boy and girl can reproduce..if your were going to bond them you wouldDEFINATELY have to get one of them neutered or spayed.. also once youget a male neutered he can still get the female pregnant for 4wks..soyou would need to wait at least that long after his neuter to try tobond them


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jun 5, 2006)

As was mentioned several times already in thisthread, YOU CAN BOND TWO DIFFERENT BREEDS and SIZE DOES NOTMATTER! Naturally, a male and female willreproduce. This is why you would want to have themspayed/neutered before introducing them to eachother. Malerabbits will usually fight if they are together and are notneutered. If you have them neutered they can be bonded withlots of time and patience. My advice is for you to not get 2male rabbits since you appear to lack the patience required in bondingtwo male rabbits.

Another word of advice, you really should do more research beforegetting any animal as a pet and find out what is required in caring forthem.


----------



## magicapple (Jun 5, 2006)

*naturestee wrote:*


> I agree with what everyone else here is saying.Rabbits needto get out of their cage to play daily, for atleast an hour. They are intelligent and need toys to occupytheir minds and bodies both in and out of the cage. They aresocial animals and need you to be their friends. It'sprobably one reason why she's putting her nose close to you.Mine do that all the time, and they're being friendly. Anunsocialized rabbit, even many socialized rabbits, will scratch whenthey are picked up. They're prey animals and it feels likethey're being grabbed by a predator. You need to learn how tomake them feel safe.
> 
> Also, if your dad was "playing" with the rabbit in the cage and the bunscratched him, it's probably because your bun feltthreatened. That's her safe space. It's also herhome, and many rabbits will defend their homes against intruders, suchas a hand they're not used to. Spay/neuter helps.Better yet, let the poor thing out to play and don't mess with her whenshe's in her safe space!
> 
> ...


You said rabbit will fight for their home? Then it's impossiblefor me to bring a holland lop rabbit into it's home to play with it. Ireally want a holland lop, but I don't really want to abandon the one Ihave. Especially that I just started to litter training it.


----------



## magicapple (Jun 5, 2006)

*TrixieRabbit wrote:*


> Magicapple, where in New York are you? I live on LongIsland. Maybe I can help you find a home for your bunny...
> 
> Do you know if it is a boy or a girl? Did the person at Petland tellyou? Not that they would know....this story breaks my heart. I have amini-lop who is a little smaller than your bunny. I don't think yourealized that bunnies aren't as small as you think. I always thoughtthey were tiny, but even small bunnies can weigh 5 lbs and be the sizeof a teacup poodle or chihuahua.
> 
> ...


FINE I"LL TRY TO KEEP HIM. I'll try doing everything everyonehere said. And i'll see if it's still nice or mean to me after a monthor so.


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jun 5, 2006)

No, its not impossible...you just need to bondthem and make sure they are friends before letting them share acage. But if you are having so much difficulty with the oneyou have in caring for it, then I would suggest NOT getting a secondrabbit. Work on building a relationship with the one you have.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 5, 2006)

*magicapple wrote:*


> You said rabbit will fight for their home? Then it'simpossible for me to bring a holland lop rabbit into it's home to playwith it. I really want a holland lop, but I don't really want toabandon the one I have. Especially that I just started to littertraining it.



thats why you would have to take the time to bond them... putting theircages beside each other for a few wks or a month or two and just letthem get used to each other...it takes time..you cant just throw themtogether and expect them to get along


i dont suggest you get another rabbit..especially since the one youhave isnt socialized and cant be out in your room yet because its notlitter trained


you should read this section on bunny bonding before getting another rabbit

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=12072&amp;forum_id=17


----------



## magicapple (Jun 5, 2006)

*queenadreena wrote:*


> Magicapple, it really sounds like you don't know too muchabout rabbit care. You stated that its fur falls out alot, this isbecause they go through stages of shedding their fur, much like catsdo. You need to brush them regularly. From what I've seen in the photo,it really doesn't look all that ferocious, and reason it probably only'sleep's and pee's' is because you don't spend enough time with it.Your rabbit is probably rather depressed, and the only way he/she isgoing to warm up to you is if you play with him. You shouldn't beafraid of a few little scratches, I get scratched up loads, but I stillhandle my two all the time. I suggest you get your rabbit out more,give it some petting an play time, show him/her some kindness. Also,get some books out of your local library, and read up on rabbit care.
> It's not an _ugly_ rabbit, far from it, and doesn't look all thatlarge, perhaps the same size as my albino lop. She also scratches alot,and is a bit of a bully, but she has very lovely moments, as I'm sureyour lop will if you treat him more like a pet rather than avoidinghim/her because you think its unnattractive.


Looking at therabbit from a photo does look smaller. And that pic was the pic of myrabbit on the first day I got it. It's probably nervouse thats why itdidn't move or anything.


----------



## magicapple (Jun 5, 2006)

*peapoo_bunny wrote:*


> *magicapple wrote:*
> 
> 
> > *DevilRabbit wrote: *
> ...


Your lookbetter, yours got more color.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 5, 2006)

*magicapple wrote:*


> Your look better, yours got more color.


i was talkingabout their head compaired to their body...you said that your bunny'shead looked to small for its body when it stretches out...mine looklike that to


----------



## magicapple (Jun 5, 2006)

*peapoo_bunny wrote:*


> magicapple, what is his name?


It doesn't reallyhave one. I only have one rabbit so i jsut call it rabbit. But I thinkthe store owner called it michael becuz it's nose turned from pink towhite. and michael jackson turned white. Something like that. Anywaynow my rabbit nose is brown.


----------



## magicapple (Jun 5, 2006)

*peapoo_bunny wrote:*


> even if you get another rabbit, you will have to socializethem BOTH..or they might just bond with each other and not you... andyou have to be prepared incase they never bond to each other...thenyou'll have two separate cages,toys,etc....and even if they are bondedyou'll still have to spend time with them and theyll still need time toplay outside of their cage...oh and if they dont bond you'll have togive each of them separate play time outside of their cage


Okay okay. But I still want a holland lop. but I don't want to give alwaythe rabbit I have now now.


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jun 5, 2006)

*peapoo_bunny wrote: *


> *size or breed doesnt matter...
> 
> *a boy and a boy can fight and might be hard to bond. youwould have to get them both neutered which can be $300 or more each
> 
> boy and girl can reproduce..if your were going to bond them you wouldDEFINATELY have to get one of them neutered or spayed.. which could beup to $300 each..also once you get a male neutered he can still get thefemale pregnant for 4wks..so you would need to wait at least that longafter his neuter to try to bond them


YIKES Peapoo!! Where in the world did you have your bunniesspayed/neutered? Mine was only about $175. And Ilive in New York City which is supposed to be more expensive the NC.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 5, 2006)

everywhere i have priced so far has been$200-$300+...alot of people donthave rabbits around here, sothevets that are experienced with rabbitschargemore...im sure that ifwe took them tosomevet that isnt experienced it would be cheaper..cheaperwould be nice, butshe might die in theprocess:shock:...i wish somewhere around here would do itforthat cheap... i guess thats just the prices here...illhave to fix that


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jun 5, 2006)

Wow, well I'm glad I don't live near you!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 5, 2006)

at least i didnt have to pay for peteys neuter..the shelter did that before we got him


----------



## alfie and angel (Jun 5, 2006)

magicapple, everybody has been extremely patientwith your posts and I'm pleased you are beginning to realise thatgiving a rabbit to a shelter because you don't like the way it looks orbehaves is just NOT acceptable. This rabbit has no duty to be cute, andno duty to love you or be nice to you. He didn't ask to be bought byyou and he owes you absolutely nothing! YOU made the decision tobuy/adopt him and that means that YOU have a responsibilty for hiswelfare for life! He is not a dvd or a computer game, you can't justswap him because he is not what you expected. Getting another bunny,when you clearly can't give the one you have the love he deserves, ishighly irresponsible. I would hate to think of two rabbits in theposition that your nameless bunny is in now. I hope you can come tolove and respect him for who heis/images/emoticons/smile.gif


----------



## parsnipandtoffee (Jun 5, 2006)

Is this a wind-up???

What a beautiful rabbit, I think that it is very shallow to want to get rid of him for his looks (especially as he's cute)

Maybe some lessons in morals would be money well spent rather thanbuying another rabbit. I think maybe this rabbit would be better if hewas rehomed as he can't be very happy where he is, just think how youwould feel if your parents locked you inyou room all day andrefused to let you out because you were ugly! I actually feel quite sadafter reading your story. 

I hope 'rabbit' is getting some quality time with you now after all the advice you've been given.

ps Peapoo my neuter for my rabbits was only £25 (approx $40) You couldhave brought them on holiday to England and had it doneherefor the same money


----------



## Krissa (Jun 5, 2006)

*magicapple wrote:*


> FINE I"LL TRY TO KEEP HIM. I'll try doing everythingeveryone here said. And i'll see if it's still nice or mean to me aftera month or so.


Not to be mean, but please try for more than a month to get your rabbitto like you. It has taken me over a YEAR to get my rescue bunny Gandalfto allow me to touch him without biteing/scratching/thumping. But ithas been soooo worth it, to watch Gandalf begin to trust me after beingthough something very scary (though I don't know what happened to himbecause I found him outside in a parking lot). Please plan to stickwith your new bunny for the long run.

When your bunny gives you your first kiss or does that first binkie, it will be worth it, I know it was for me.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jun 5, 2006)

I have to agree with what everyone else issaying. You need to find someone to take that rabbit off your hands andDO NOT get another pet of ANY KIND until you quit concentrating so muchon it's looks and start to realize that a pet is a living breathingthing and needs attention and love. I can guarentee that gettinganother rabbit would be just as disasterous because you are not willingto put in the time and effort.

You can't really play with a rabbit, most of the time it's them tossingthings around or you petting them. As for the losing hair, it's calledshedding and ALL animals do it. They shed out their coats multipletimes a year and that goes for ANY rabbit or any pet for that matter.Now you said he pees on the carpet, that's because he's still a babyand you have given no where near the time and effort to litter trainhim and since he doesn't get out a lot, he doesn't know any better. Thenoises at night are made by 99% of rabbits because they are most activeat dawn and dusk. My Holland Lop and my other 2 are constantly wakingme up at night when they throw thing around or hop around but they areRABBITS and that's what they do. You can't expect your rabbit to sitstill all day, and if you want it to, then I suggest a stuffed animalas a better option. I have so many permanent scars from my rabbits butI didn't just say I had enough and got rid of them to get a new baby.

No one should be bothering your rabbit in their cage. That is his safeplace and he should be able to feel completely safe in his home. Icouldn't tell you how many times my Holland Lop attacked me forreaching into her cage.

And I find it especially rude that you are willing to give up yourrabbit just because it "isn't cute". Do you do that to your friends aswell? Judge them based purely on looks? That wouldn't be fair to themso why would be fair to your rabbit?

I also have to say that a month is not enough time to turn your rabbitaround if you are not fully commited to the rabbit. I got my HollandLop in Novemeber and it took me 6 months to get her to a point where Ican touch her and where she will actually come to me and not run away.

Sorry if I sound rude but I'm 18 and if acted like that when I was 14,I would be ashamed of myself. I've had rabbit since I was 15 and neveronce did I think or rehoming them.


----------



## naturestee (Jun 5, 2006)

If you're going to keep her and socialize her,you should do some reading. Rabbits have different bodylanguage than cats and dogs. Learning to understand your bunwill help you know what she wants and will also help you with your fearof getting bitten. This site is _excellent!_
http://www.muridae.com/rabbits/rabbittalk.html

I agree with Krissa. Give her more than a month.You'll need time to change her image of you and to give her moreconfidence. You can't put a time limit on that.

You said something about her head being too small for herbody? Is it possible she's obese? I can't tell fromthe pic, but it is very common. She doesn't get much exerciseat all and the food in the picture is full of high carb high fat junkytreats. You should be able to feel her ribs if you presslightly on her sides. Obesity is extremely common in rabbits,partially because of all the junky pellets and junky treats that petstores tell you is good. And partially because too manypeople keep them in small cages with little to no exercise.If you think she may be obese, switch to a healthier pellet.She's old enough to get timothy pellets such as Oxbow Bunny Basics/T orKaytee Timothy Complete. Don't feed her pelletsconstantly. She could probably have 1/4 to 1/2 cups ofpellets a day, and she should have grass (such as timothy) hay all thetime. This diet and more exercise and toys will help her getto a better weight.

We'd really like to help you learn to take care of your bun, if you areinterested. There is lots of info on care, handling,behavior, etc. in the Bunny 101 section. We'll also try toanswer any questions you have.


----------



## jojo (Jun 5, 2006)

Hello to everyone that is totally moved and involved in this topic as I am.

I am afraid that I do not believe Magic Apple will ever come round toworking on "rabbit" as I dont believe the right attitude is there. Ifyour priorities are "too small head"/"not cute enough"/"ugly" AND THEFACT YOU ARE GOING TO COLLEGE AND LEAVING bun with your parents thatare not prepared for the work and effort involved, then this is apotential disaster. Your rabbit should be re homed to a loving homebefore you go to collegerather thanleave thisrabbit in a pretty awful, depressed situation.

I also read this thread a couple of times as , Magic Apple , I thoughtyou were doing a wind up too. It seems strange that you should saythings like "fine. I wil put a ribbon on it and see if it will lookcuter then". Wake up! It is simply not right, and I do notbelieve you should be encouraged to keep this rabbit espeicially inlight of you going to college. Imagine your parents going away (likeyou will be)and leaving you in your room, day in day out, giving youfood every so often, never letting you out, never talking to you, nevertouching you, you never getting any exercise or entertainment of anykind for years and years. Magic Apple does this make you alittle sad at the thought of this? Well this is how "rabbit"is feeling. I am not suprised she is not a friendly bun!

This forum is not meant to upset people, but in fact we alleducate and help each other. Not everyone is a rabbit person, and I donot think you are on reading your posts. That is okay, lots of peopeare not really rabbit people, but the solution to this is to doresearch first, and realise that you are not really a bunny person.

Human Babies look cute - but do you think that for a mother everyday isabout gurgling and cooingover her baby? No parenthood, likelooking after a pet, can be hardwork and at times stressful , It isONLY rewarding when the effort is put in.

Good luck at college, but please please do the right thing:bunnydance:


----------



## Runestonez (Jun 5, 2006)

*jojo*-magicapple is only 14 so she isn'tgoing to college yet!!  It was me that mentionedcollege. I was pointing out that 'rabbit' doesn't have a 2 or3 year life span and that he could be around possibly until she is inher 20's! Sorry to muddy the water!

Magicapple needs to seriously consider rehoming this bunn. Iffor no other reason then the bunns well being. I do notbelieve that she is in a postion financially, nor responsible enough toown a bunn. She herself pointed out she has very littlepatience.I can only imagine what is going to happenwhen this bunn hits puberty...male or female she is going to have somereal issues todeal with. If she cannot handle basicsocialization...then I doubt she isin a postion to deal withany behavioral problems. Any of us have dealt withaggression, chewing, digging, spraying...what happens then??Because we all know puberty isn't pretty! This bunn is 4 monthsnow...are your parents prepared to pay $100-$200 dollars to have yourbunn spayed/neutered? Bunns are the same responsibiltiy as adog...they need exercise, playtime, socialization, propernutrition...and the medical expenses aren't cheap. If this isyour bunn then the responsibility of looking after the bunn shouldn'tfall to your parents...that's part of being a responsible petowner. Anyone can OWN a pet...are you prepared to be aresponsible owner??

If at any point in the last 7 pages of postsyou had shown anyreal interest in the advice given I would feel better about youkeeping the bunn. Ihave a horrible feeling thatthis bunn is going to spend a very long time alone in it's cage and thegods helpit when it matures and loses what cuteitmight have left. I'm sorry and I apologise to anyone who isoffended by this...but I adopted a bunn that someone decided wasn't'cute' anymore...and Iknow what conditions he had beenliving in...cute is not a reason to get a pet. All I haveheard so far is whatyou want...what about the bunn?Ifyou haven't done reading or research yet into socializationand training, have youeven checked out proper nutrition andcare???

Getting another rabbit at this point would be like throwing gas on afire...you will now have 2 unsocialized bunns, twice the mess, twicethe noise, twice the responsibility. As pointed out, you willneed two of everything until they can be bonded. You don'tjust buy another and toss it in with the first. If theynever get along you will now have 2 unsocializedbunns. Where does it stop? I owned a Holland lopbefore and I have a mini now. My Holland was the size of mycats when she stretched out! My mini is a little smallerright now but he is long bunn too. There is no itsy bitsytiny little breed of lop. They all start out small...they allget bigger, they all get heavier and they all kick, jump, and makenoise!! Lops as a breed tend to be people oriented(this isnot to say they like being held or picked up!). It's likenever training your dog and then being upset and saying it's'mean' because it scratches you when it jumps up.

If she can grow up and get over her 'cute' mindset and see herbunnand hisdistinct personality for what it is, ifshe has the gumption to sit down, do her research and work with herbunn, if she has the drive to be a responsible owner and learn and carefor the little guy. Then she will truly have proven metotally and completely wrong...and I hope she does.


----------



## magicapple (Jun 5, 2006)

*alfie and angel wrote:*


> magicapple, everybody has been extremely patient with yourposts and I'm pleased you are beginning to realise that giving a rabbitto a shelter because you don't like the way it looks or behaves is justNOT acceptable. This rabbit has no duty to be cute, and no duty to loveyou or be nice to you. He didn't ask to be bought by you and he owesyou absolutely nothing! YOU made the decision to buy/adopt him and thatmeans that YOU have a responsibilty for his welfare for life! He is nota dvd or a computer game, you can't just swap him because he is notwhat you expected. Getting another bunny, when you clearly can't givethe one you have the love he deserves, is highly irresponsible. I wouldhate to think of two rabbits in the position that your nameless bunnyis in now. I hope you can come to love and respect him for who heis/images/emoticons/smile.gif


Finei'll try to play with him more even though all he does is play dead inhis cage. (sleeping) But when I get it out I'm afraid that i'll wake itup and that i'm bothering him.


----------



## magicapple (Jun 5, 2006)

*Krissa wrote:*


> *magicapple wrote: *
> 
> 
> > FINE I"LLTRY TO KEEP HIM. I'll try doing everything everyone here said. And i'llsee if it's still nice or mean to me after a month or so.
> ...


I don't even want to kissmy rabbit. too furry. Anyway I had that rabbit for 2 months. It's a lotof time with it aready. And do rabbit sleep with their eyes open?


----------



## magicapple (Jun 5, 2006)

*MyBunnyBoys wrote:*


> I have to agree with what everyone else is saying. You needto find someone to take that rabbit off your hands and DO NOT getanother pet of ANY KIND until you quit concentrating so much on it'slooks and start to realize that a pet is a living breathing thing andneeds attention and love. I can guarentee that getting another rabbitwould be just as disasterous because you are not willing to put in thetime and effort.
> 
> You can't really play with a rabbit, most of the time it's them tossingthings around or you petting them. As for the losing hair, it's calledshedding and ALL animals do it. They shed out their coats multipletimes a year and that goes for ANY rabbit or any pet for that matter.Now you said he pees on the carpet, that's because he's still a babyand you have given no where near the time and effort to litter trainhim and since he doesn't get out a lot, he doesn't know any better. Thenoises at night are made by 99% of rabbits because they are most activeat dawn and dusk. My Holland Lop and my other 2 are constantly wakingme up at night when they throw thing around or hop around but they areRABBITS and that's what they do. You can't expect your rabbit to sitstill all day, and if you want it to, then I suggest a stuffed animalas a better option. I have so many permanent scars from my rabbits butI didn't just say I had enough and got rid of them to get a new baby.
> 
> ...


But my rabbit ain't a baby anymore. Its about 9 or 8 monthsold. And I don't mind how my friends look becuz at least I'm able tocommunicate with them. And do rabbit even have a voice? I never hear itsay much.


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jun 5, 2006)

*magicapple wrote:*


> *alfie and angel wrote:*
> 
> 
> > magicapple, everybody has been extremely patient with yourposts and I'm pleased you are beginning to realise that giving a rabbitto a shelter because you don't like the way it looks or behaves is justNOT acceptable. This rabbit has no duty to be cute, and no duty to loveyou or be nice to you. He didn't ask to be bought by you and he owesyou absolutely nothing! YOU made the decision to buy/adopt him and thatmeans that YOU have a responsibilty for his welfare for life! He is nota dvd or a computer game, you can't just swap him because he is notwhat you expected. Getting another bunny, when you clearly can't givethe one you have the love he deserves, is highly irresponsible. I wouldhate to think of two rabbits in the position that your nameless bunnyis in now. I hope you can come to love and respect him for who heis/images/emoticons/smile.gif
> ...


Uh - I think it's safe to assumenothing is getting through to this person and they are just trying tocause reactions. Magic Apple - just stop posting and wastingeveryone's time if you dont' want to follow the EXTREMELYGOOD advice that you've been given.


----------



## magicapple (Jun 5, 2006)

*naturestee wrote:*


> If you're going to keep her and socialize her, you should dosome reading. Rabbits have different body language than catsand dogs. Learning to understand your bun will help you knowwhat she wants and will also help you with your fear of gettingbitten. This site is _excellent!_
> http://www.muridae.com/rabbits/rabbittalk.html
> 
> I agree with Krissa. Give her more than a month.You'll need time to change her image of you and to give her moreconfidence. You can't put a time limit on that.
> ...


Thx. Oh yea why do my rabbit change the color of it's fur?


----------



## magicapple (Jun 5, 2006)

*jojo wrote: *


> Hello to everyone that is totally moved and involved in this topic as I am.
> 
> I am afraid that I do not believe Magic Apple will ever come round toworking on "rabbit" as I dont believe the right attitude is there. Ifyour priorities are "too small head"/"not cute enough"/"ugly" AND THEFACT YOU ARE GOING TO COLLEGE AND LEAVING bun with your parents thatare not prepared for the work and effort involved, then this is apotential disaster. Your rabbit should be re homed to a loving homebefore you go to collegerather thanleave thisrabbit in a pretty awful, depressed situation.
> 
> ...


college is still a long time away. And I do feel bad for therabbit. That's why i didn't give it to the shelter yet. Thats why I'mhere asking people their oppions.


----------



## magicapple (Jun 5, 2006)

*Runestonez wrote:*


> *jojo*-magicapple is only 14 so she isn't going tocollege yet!!  It was me that mentioned college.I was pointing out that 'rabbit' doesn't have a 2 or 3 year life spanand that he could be around possibly until she is in her20's! Sorry to muddy the water!
> 
> Magicapple needs to seriously consider rehoming this bunn. Iffor no other reason then the bunns well being. I do notbelieve that she is in a postion financially, nor responsible enough toown a bunn. She herself pointed out she has very littlepatience.I can only imagine what is going to happenwhen this bunn hits puberty...male or female she is going to have somereal issues todeal with. If she cannot handle basicsocialization...then I doubt she isin a postion to deal withany behavioral problems. Any of us have dealt withaggression, chewing, digging, spraying...what happens then??Because we all know puberty isn't pretty! This bunn is 4 monthsnow...are your parents prepared to pay $100-$200 dollars to have yourbunn spayed/neutered? Bunns are the same responsibiltiy as adog...they need exercise, playtime, socialization, propernutrition...and the medical expenses aren't cheap. If this isyour bunn then the responsibility of looking after the bunn shouldn'tfall to your parents...that's part of being a responsible petowner. Anyone can OWN a pet...are you prepared to be aresponsible owner??
> 
> ...


readingeverything that is written here.It makes me not want to get anotherrabbit and love my skinny small headed rabbit. Which i probably shouldname. :bunnydance:


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 5, 2006)

i still think you should consider rehoming"rabbit"... i dont believe that you are going to spend time with itsince you are afraid of it,you think its ugly, and you just want togive it away to a shelter because it isnt cute enough.i dont think thatyou have really been listening to any of the information and suggestionthat we've giving you..you keep saying things like fine ill try this orill try that, or ill give him a month and see if he's still"mean''..but you've already had this rabbit for two months and youhavent done anything with him..poor guy...i really feel sry for thatrabbit and i keep thinking how lonely,bored,and depressed it must be


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 5, 2006)

*magicapple wrote:*


> I don't even want to kiss my rabbit. too furry. Anyway I hadthat rabbit for 2 months. It's a lot of time with it aready. And dorabbit sleep with their eyes open?


sounds to me like you dontwant anything to do with this rabbit...i really think you should rehomehim


----------



## sunnybunny (Jun 5, 2006)

Are we SURE that this person is not a troll?

Maybe it's wishful thinking, but I can't imagine anyone being this ignorant. 

Please, if this is a real situation, rehome your rabbit. It breaks my heart to think of him living like that. :sad:


----------



## TrixieRabbit (Jun 5, 2006)

*sunnybunny wrote: *


> Are we SURE that this person is not a troll?
> 
> Maybe it's wishful thinking, but I can't imagine anyone being this ignorant.
> 
> Please, if this is a real situation, rehome your rabbit. It breaks my heart to think of him living like that. :sad:




You know, I felt this way as soon as I starting reading this thread. Itjust seems impossible to get thru to this person. I think he/she may bepulling our chains here. But, I still gave the benefit of the doubtcause you never know....


----------



## magicapple (Jun 5, 2006)

*peapoo_bunny wrote:*


> *magicapple wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I don'teven want to kiss my rabbit. too furry. Anyway I had that rabbit for 2months. It's a lot of time with it aready. And do rabbit sleep withtheir eyes open?
> ...


but whatwill happen to the rabbit if the shelter can't find it a home?


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jun 5, 2006)

I think everyone should just stop responding. I know I'm through here.:gun:


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 5, 2006)

> but what will happen to the rabbit if the shelter can't find it a home?


you could list him in the rescue section here...im sure there areseveral people on this forum who would take him!!! there are 39 membersin new york! i would take him, but i dont know how to get himfrom new york to north carolina:?


----------



## Linz_1987 (Jun 5, 2006)

I have just found this thread and i JUST CAN NOT BELIEVE IT!

You obviously arent a 'pet' person, so why do you keep getting pets? Is it because all your friends have pets? 

I think you should find a LOVING home for this gorgeous bunny anddefinetly not get another rabbit. You cant just get rid ofsomething because it turned ugly. It couldnt of turned uglyover night anyway. 

I am suprised your parents think this way too, a fully grown adult?! 

Please dont get another rabbit, you are the reason why there are so many animals out there in shelters.


----------



## magicapple (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm not sure what i'm going to do now. All I learned from this forum is to 

litter train my rabbit which I think he already knows becuz I justbought a litter pan today. And he actually know to use it besides doingit on the floor. 

I also noticed that I have to leave my rabbit out of the cage. Which Itried today and he started to move like after 30 minutes since I let itout. 

And I learned that my rabbit like to eat paper. Not sure if its a goodthing or not. Oh yea, do I need to cut my rabbits nail?incase it breaks or hurt himself. 

Oh yea one question. Can rabbits see in the dark?


----------



## magicapple (Jun 5, 2006)

*Linz_1987 wrote: *


> I have just found this thread and i JUST CAN NOT BELIEVE IT!
> 
> You obviously arent a 'pet' person, so why do you keep getting pets? Is it because all your friends have pets?
> 
> ...


I only have it because... Well ever since I was little I'malways home alone. So when I was around 5th grade I had tuttles andthen around 7th I got hamsters. But becuz they are soo small thereisn't anything I can do with it besides look at it. So I decided to geta bigger pet. And then I notice petland also sells rabbit. So I got arabbit.


----------



## mybunnywinnie (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi. I'm new to this site and I haven't read thruall of the posts on this topic so forgive me if I'm repeating someoneelse's advise.

Have you had your rabbit spayed/neutered by a rabbit-savvy vet? If not, this would probably help the "not so nice" behavior.

As far as getting two cages, they sell these "pens" that aren't verymuch $$ and you can configure it initially so that each rabbit has it'sown space. Once they've bonded, you can create one large space for thetwo of them to share.

If you do decide to get a 2nd bunny, please adopt from your local HRS.They foster their buns in homes so you'll know in advance what thepersonality of the bun is. They will probably also assist you inbonding the two rabbits. Don't ever leave 2 unbonded rabbitstogether...this is extremely dangerous.

Good luck!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 5, 2006)

magicapple..in that picture your bunny issitting in a purple container...is that his cage? if it is, then ithink your rabbit would be happier in a bigger cage..they like cageswith different levels that they can jump around on... you could trygetting some NIC cubes and build and design his cage however you want


----------



## magicapple (Jun 5, 2006)

*peapoo_bunny wrote:*


> magicapple..in that picture your bunny is sitting in apurple container...is that his cage? if it is, then i think your rabbitwould be happier in a bigger cage..they like cages with differentlevels that they can jump around on... you could try getting some NICcubes and build and design his cage however you want


I'm verybad at building things. I'll just let it out more. I put a blanket onthe floor and all it does is stay on the blanket. So I guess i'm finewith leaving it on the floor. My mother suggested I leave the rabbitout and not put it back in the cage since it knows where to pee and ...


----------



## magicapple (Jun 5, 2006)

*mybunnywinnie wrote:*


> Hi. I'm new to this site and I haven't read thru all of theposts on this topic so forgive me if I'm repeating someone else'sadvise.
> 
> Have you had your rabbit spayed/neutered by a rabbit-savvy vet? If not, this would probably help the "not so nice" behavior.
> 
> ...


its okay. I decided to just have one rabbit. and I don't like the idea of neutering a rabbit. It's just werid...


----------



## Elizabeth (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm 98% positive this person is nothing more than a troll. :?

But just in case...

Take the "ugly" rabbit to the nearest shelter. Do it today,and while you're at it? Take the hamsters too. Apathetic little twit like you doesn't deserve to know the joy of owninganimals. The rabbit and the hamsters are better off at theshelter; heck they're better off dead then living with you andyour ignorant excuses for parents.

And even though you're nothing more than a slimey little troll...I still feel better getting that off my chest. *L*


----------



## Linz_1987 (Jun 5, 2006)

I know how you feel! I got rather upset reading this post, and what this post is worth!

I am sick of this post!Give it a rest and take your GORGEOUS bunny to a shelter for god sake. 

In some cases a bunnie not neutered/spayed can be life threatening. But what do you care?


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 5, 2006)

*magicapple wrote: *


> . and I don't like the idea of neutering a rabbit. It's justwerid...


not neutering your rabbit could cause serious healthproblems...and it can shorten their life..he could get cancer or otherserious things like that.....i really think you should saveyour money,find a good vet that knows about rabbits and get himneutered...if you've decided to keep him that is...


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 5, 2006)

*magicapple wrote:*


> *peapoo_bunny wrote:*
> 
> 
> > magicapple..in that picture your bunny is sitting in apurple container...is that his cage? if it is, then i think your rabbitwould be happier in a bigger cage..they like cages with differentlevels that they can jump around on... you could try getting some NICcubes and build and design his cage however you want
> ...


you dont actually have to build it..they are square metal panels, and all you have to do is connect them together with a ziptie









ps..magicapple im sending you a PM


----------



## magicapple (Jun 5, 2006)

*peapoo_bunny wrote:*


> *magicapple wrote:*
> 
> 
> > *peapoo_bunny wrote:*
> ...


Is that one big cage or 2 cages? And I only have one rabbit. I don't need to neuter it unless I get another one.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 5, 2006)

*magicapple wrote:*


> Is that one big cage or 2 cages? And I only have one rabbit.I don't need to neuter it unless I get another one.


when i took that picture it was two cages because they werent bondedyet..but now i took the divider out of the middle and its one big cageagain... 

and i still STRONGLY recommend you get him neutered...even if you dontget another bunny there is a big risk of him getting cancer


----------



## magicapple (Jun 5, 2006)

*peapoo_bunny wrote:*


> *magicapple wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Is thatone big cage or 2 cages? And I only have one rabbit. I don't need toneuter it unless I get another one.
> ...


Where am I suppose to find a vet?


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 5, 2006)

im pretty sure there is a list of vetsin therabbit savy vets sectionor somewhere...i'lltry to find it if i can


getting him neutered willdefinately be worth it! itmight make him a little nicer (calm him down some) just makesure you find a vet that has alot of experience with rabbits!!

ive been saving my money forever to get peapoo spayed..ive still got along way to go...our vet charges $300!!! but i dont hink it will costthat much for you to get him neutered...i think it costs less to get aboy neutered than a female spayed anyway:dunno 

sent you another PM


here is some info on vets in NY

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=11622&amp;forum_id=9


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 5, 2006)

i know you guys want the best for this bunny,and thats why your a little upset...but ive been talking to magicappleand i think she is really trying to spend more time with her bunny...itmay not seem like it, but i think she is really trying...she said shewent and bought treats etc.. and has been letting him out to run aroundand stuff..so i think we should be helping her learn more about herrabbit instead of calling her a troll


----------



## manda (Jun 5, 2006)

i dont see it tho.

when i was 14 i had rats, guine pigs, and MONITOR LIZARDS (huge lizards)

and i knew how to care for them. i was responsible enough to research,and i would never ever ever even thought about doing what she wrote. 

i have alot more i would like to say, but im just going to leave it at that.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 5, 2006)

*manda wrote: *


> i dont see it tho.
> 
> when i was 14 i had rats, guine pigs, and MONITOR LIZARDS (huge lizards)
> 
> ...


i can understand why you feel like that...i felt likethat when i first read it to.. but she is doing her research now:dunno


----------



## magicapple (Jun 5, 2006)

-.-" Well it's better late than never. :bunnybutt:


----------



## Spring (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi! I think you should really think about yoursituation. I don't think a rabbits personality fits yours. Both you andyour rabbit are probably miserable in this situation and it's not fairfor both of you. I think you should take this big guy to a shelter tobe adopted to someone with a personality better suited for rabbits. Notall people are bunny people. There might be another animal out therethat might work better with your personality? I don't think rabbits arethe best pet choice, from my point of view for you. 

Any rabbit, this one or if you do decide to get a cute holland lop(they can be vicious too) will bite and scratch you, so you have toexpect this. I have scratches along my hands and arms from kicks frommy Rabbits and a few scars of bad rabbit bites, but I just bite mytongue and be more careful about where their moth and my hands are thenext time . Rabbits are far from cuddly pets most times, and somepeople are disapointed when they figure this out.

Are you determined to get this rabbit comfortable with you? If you do,I have a few suggestions for you. His naughty personalitymight be from hormones, so maybe talk it over with your parents to seeif you could look into getting him netuered? It will make him a moreenjoyable pet and calmer. You also have to prepare yourself to be bit,to be scratched and you'll just have to deal with it. It might hurt,but it only does for a moment buy if you create a trusting bond and I'msure you will with a little patience, it's worth it in the end . 

Try sitting on the floor with the rabbit and just see what itwill do. Try sitting as hunched over and less scarey as possible. Thescratching might be from a nervous rabbit, so if you apear harmlessthis rabbit might actually turn out to be friendly. Talk calmly to him,and see if he'll come up to you. If he does, don't flintch or anythingjust sit there. If he stays long ernough, see if you can pet him. A fewof these sessions, maybe a few treats will create a bond very quickly. 

I've gotten many bad scratches and lots of bad bites, but it's normal,comes with owning a rabbit.Every rabbit can have it's baddays and every rabbit can and probably will bite and scratch at onetime or another . You just can't take it personally, because it's notthe rabbits fault it bites or kicks, it just does it naturally whenit's scared ect. 

So what do you feel is best? No one but yourself knows if you shouldtake the time to spend time with the rabbit, or give it away althoughsome people have a strong opinion that yuo should give it away. I thinkit is best you should rehome this big guy, only if you do not want totake the time to see if you can bond with this guy. 

Hope you take the time to read my post thoroughly, it might help you. Ifind him very handsome, not at all ugly . Try to look past theappearance, past the scratching, you might find a loveable, caring,rabbit underneath 

Hope I helped!


----------



## NZminilops (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi magicapple,

I have one of the "big ugly" type rabbits and also a "small cute" oneand let me tell you, my big rabbit is a hell of a lot friendlier thanthe holland lop one.

Here is the "big ugly sort of rabbit" that you don't seem to like much:
















 Personally, if I were your rabbit, I wouldn't like you much either.


----------



## Spring (Jun 5, 2006)

Awww! Miniops! That "Big and ugly" rabbit isbeautiful and lovely! Who ever called it big andugly?:shock:She has the same head structure as my lionhead. I callher my little pony .


----------



## NZminilops (Jun 5, 2006)

Lol, just about everyone who meets her goes "ugh!
she's not as cute as your holland" then 20 minutes l
ater they are all in awe of her wonderfull personality.
I think she is a similar breed to what magicapple has. 

She is also about 29 days pregnant at the moment 
(getting de-sexed when this litter is weened) and 
looking as fat as a house! When I look down on her
she looks as if she has swallowed a bowling ball.

She came to me under similar circumstances as what
magicapple is going through, a young girl didn't like 
her looks so gave her to me.

Here she is as a little 'un:


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 5, 2006)

magicapple do you still think your bunny is ugly?


----------



## magicapple (Jun 5, 2006)

*peapoo_bunny wrote:*


> magicapple do you still think your bunny is ugly?


inever said it was ulgy. It's just not cute. And it's big. And it's nota bunny. It's a _rabbit_.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 5, 2006)

i thought bunnies and rabbits are the same thing arent they?...whats the difference?


----------



## magicapple (Jun 5, 2006)

*peapoo_bunny wrote:*


> i thought bunnies and rabbits are the same thing arentthey?...whats the difference?


rabbits are older. Like forhumans. your a girl then when your older yours a women. For cats whenyour young your a kitten and when your older your a cat. and same goesfor puppy and dogs. club and bears. calf andcow. soon....


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 5, 2006)

*magicapple wrote:*


> *peapoo_bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > ithought bunnies and rabbits are the same thing arent they?...whats thedifference?
> ...


oh...well..on here we usually say eitherone...so its pretty much the same thing here..even if it does mean twodifferent things


----------



## magicapple (Jun 5, 2006)

*minilops wrote: *


> Lol, just about everyone who meets her goes "ugh!
> she's not as cute as your holland" then 20 minutes l
> ater they are all in awe of her wonderfull personality.
> I think she is a similar breed to what magicapple has.
> ...


your rabbit is still cuter than mines. And I notice that myrabbit is kinda nice. I don't socailize with it much since I have it.But today I started to really socialize with it and it was pretty easy.My rabbit seemed ncie and clam. All it did was put it's head near meand poop around me. Anyway at least it didn't pee that would be harderto clean. And all my friends call my rabbit huge or ugly and they aretoo scare to play with my rabbit so anyway they will probably neverlike my rabbit.


----------



## naturestee (Jun 5, 2006)

*magicapple wrote:*


> *peapoo_bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > ithought bunnies and rabbits are the same thing arent they?...whats thedifference?
> ...


Actually, baby rabbits are called kits. Bunny is slang for rabbit. That's why you're confusing Peapoo.

And no rabbit looks like a baby forever, even the dwarfbreeds. If you think your lop is ugly, you'd think my dwarfhotots are ugly too. If you want a rabbit that stays like ababy forever, you need to get a stuffed animal instead.


----------



## naturestee (Jun 5, 2006)

*magicapplewrote:*


> Your rabbit is still cuter thanmines. And I notice that my rabbit is kinda nice. I don't socailizewith it much since I have it. But today I started to really socializewith it and it was pretty easy. My rabbit seemed ncie and clam. All itdid was put it's head near me and poop around me. Anyway at least itdidn't pee that would be harder to clean. And all my friends call myrabbit huge or ugly and they are too scare to play with my rabbit soanyway they will probably never like my rabbit.


It sounds like your rabbit is asking to be petted and is claiming youor the territory around you. Really, nothing you've saidabout your rabbit makes it sound mean. You just need to learnhow to read it's body language.

Oh, and urine really isn't that hard to clean up, if you clean it rightaway. All it takes is paper towels and plain white vinegar.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 5, 2006)

*magicapple wrote: *

your rabbit is still cuter than mines. And I notice that my rabbit iskinda nice. I don't socailize with it much since I have it. But today Istarted to really socialize with it and it was pretty easy. My rabbitseemed ncie and clam. All it did was put it's head near me and pooparound me. Anyway at least it didn't pee that would be harder to clean.And all my friends call my rabbit huge or ugly and they are too scareto play with my rabbit so anyway they will probably never like myrabbit.



im glad that you are spending time with your bunny..and that you foundout that he is nice and calm!!! and as long as you like your bunny whocares what your friends think? my friends think im crazy because ispend so much time with mine


----------



## magicapple (Jun 5, 2006)

*naturestee wrote:*


> *magicapple wrote:*
> 
> 
> > *peapoo_bunny wrote: *
> ...


pet land told me about a rabbit. they call it peter rabbit.It's suppose to say small and very friendly becuz it's sick and itcan't smell or something like that.


----------



## magicapple (Jun 5, 2006)

*naturestee wrote:*


> *magicapplewrote:*
> 
> 
> > Your rabbit is still cuter thanmines. And I notice that my rabbit is kinda nice. I don't socailizewith it much since I have it. But today I started to really socializewith it and it was pretty easy. My rabbit seemed ncie and clam. All itdid was put it's head near me and poop around me. Anyway at least itdidn't pee that would be harder to clean. And all my friends call myrabbit huge or ugly and they are too scare to play with my rabbit soanyway they will probably never like my rabbit.
> ...


I put my rabbit on a blanket. so if it pees i'll have to washthe blanket. I only used the blanket becuz my floor is slippy.


----------



## magicapple (Jun 5, 2006)

*peapoo_bunny wrote: *


> *magicapple wrote: *
> 
> your rabbit is still cuter than mines. And I notice that my rabbit iskinda nice. I don't socailize with it much since I have it. But today Istarted to really socialize with it and it was pretty easy. My rabbitseemed ncie and clam. All it did was put it's head near me and pooparound me. Anyway at least it didn't pee that would be harder to clean.And all my friends call my rabbit huge or ugly and they are too scareto play with my rabbit so anyway they will probably never like myrabbit.
> 
> ...


Thats what my friend thinks too. They also think i'm wastingmoney on my rabbit. Oh yea what do you do about the wires around yourhome? And can't rabbit use a cleaner way to mark their territorys? Idon't go pooping in my room to tell everyone that its my room. :X


----------



## NZminilops (Jun 5, 2006)

My rabbit looks the same sort of rabbit as yours,
just different colours. Most people think she is
ugly too, and she does look different to when
she was a baby. I am glad to hear you have been
speding some time with your rabbit and it seems
to me that he is pretty typical for a rabbit. If he
is lowing his head at you it means he wants you
to stroke it gently. Sounds good to me!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 5, 2006)

*magicapple wrote: *


> .
> pet land told me about a rabbit. they call it peter rabbit. It'ssuppose to say small and very friendly becuz it's sick and it can'tsmell or something like that.


i wouldnt trust anything apetstore told you...when we bought peapoo the petstore told us thatrabbits dont like to climb or jump up on anything...thats the biggestlie ive ever heard! boy were they wrong!! ive never heard of that kindof rabbit...but i could be wrong:dunno


----------



## magicapple (Jun 5, 2006)

*peapoo_bunny wrote: *


> *magicapple wrote: *
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


maybe they are lying.They are selling that rabbit for 100$. and I don't think it's beennutered.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 5, 2006)

*magicapple wrote:*


> Thats what my friend thinks too. They also think i'm wastingmoney on my rabbit. Oh yea what do you do about the wires around yourhome? And can't rabbit use a cleaner way to mark their territorys? Idon't go pooping in my room to tell everyone that its my room.:X


i blocked the wires and everything of by putting a barrier in front ofthem...blocking my bunnies from getting to them...i used NIC cubes forthis...ill try to get a picture in a minute after my camera is charged..

oh and the poop thing...i dont think you'll be able to tell your bunnyto stop..but i think getting him neutered would help..im notsure..hopefully someone else can tell you...but petey is neutered andhe always poops in the litterbox and nowhere else..peapoo is the onethat poos everywhere


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 5, 2006)

*magicapple wrote:*


> :dunnomaybe they are lying. They are selling that rabbit for100$. and I don't think it's been nutered.


wow! $100!!! thatsexpensive for a petstore bunny! one froma breeder maybe, but one from apetstore... i dont know who would pay that. i might if it was neutered


----------



## magicapple (Jun 5, 2006)

*peapoo_bunny wrote:*


> *magicapple wrote:*
> 
> 
> > :dunnomaybe they are lying. They are selling that rabbit for100$. and I don't think it's been nutered.
> ...


I saw this yellowlish neutered rabbit. That's therabbit I saw and I decided to get a rabbit. But I didn't get that onebecuz I wanted a rabbit around easter. soemwhere in april and mostpetland won't see me the rabbit unless I buy the rabbit kit. But Iaready have a cage and everythign from petco. So the only petland thatI found and it allowed me to buy rabbit without buying the kit was theone where I bought my rabbit. Most of my friend told me to be patience.But I'm never patience so I just bought that one I have now. If I didmore shopping and went to more petland and maybe even a few sheltersi'll probably have the rabbit I like now. I won't even need to startthis forum.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 6, 2006)

but i thought you just said you liked your rabbit now? you like him now dont you?


----------



## magicapple (Jun 6, 2006)

*peapoo_bunny wrote:*


> but i thought you just said you liked your rabbit now? youlike him now dont you?


he's okay. But if he start gettingperverted(horny) like what happens to the other rabbits. I don't knowwhat i'm going to do. Lol.:laugh:


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 6, 2006)

getting him neutered will probably fixthat...but you said he was at least 8 or 9 months, so i would thinkhe's past that...but im no expert on that sort of thing


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 6, 2006)

*peapoo_bunny wrote: *


> i blocked the wires and everything of by putting a barrier in front ofthem...blocking my bunnies from getting to them...i used NIC cubes forthis...ill try to get a picture in a minute after my camera is charged..




ok i got some pictures of how i blocked of the wires and anything else i dont want the bunnies getting to

heres where ive got the bottom of my bed blocked of..i didnt want them eating the mattress under my bed







heres how the bookshelf is blocked of..they were going behind it andshredding thecarpet..





and heres a picture of petey on my bed that i just took...all thoseblankets are so he wont eat mycomforter





and heres how their cage is now that it isnt divided..





i have to admit that my room has gone to the bunnies...it belongstothem now..that dumb cage is bigger than my bed! and theyget free run of the whole room all thetime...these bunniesare taking over! lol


----------



## Spring (Jun 6, 2006)

Hmm. I don't think a petstore would sell a sickrabbit for $100, even if it was small. Anyways,so it soundslike you are going to keep him? I think you really should look intorabbit behavoir sites, so you don't get mixed messages about hisbehavoir. If you jsut realized he's calm and friendly and not a meanrabbit, you have some catching up to do . Here's a few sites I'dHIGHLY recommend you reading:

For a starters, look around and read some articles on this website: http://www.rabbit.org

On behavoir:

http://www.geocities.com/Petsburgh/1451/behavior.html

A good one.. **read this for sure*

http://www.muridae.com/rabbits/rabbittalk.html

I know it's a lot to read, but the more you understand about rabbits,the more you'll (hopefully) learn to love them and the less likely hisbehavoir will come off as mean to you, but come off as natural. 

Again, I'd strongly recommend getting him neutered. He'll calm downconsiderably and be a much more pleasant rabbit to be with, althoughhe's a darling at the moment still!

If by chance you decide to get rid of him, I wouldn't suggest gettinganother bunny still, I think you have way too much to stillmorelearn about rabbits in general before taking on anotherrabbit. But for now, keep looking up rabbit information!


----------



## Runestonez (Jun 6, 2006)

There are worse things than pooping to markterritory...weadoptedour lop at 11 months old...hewas mature and decided to claim me as his. So he startedspraying me whenever he could, mostly my hair and myclothing. I was washing my hair/showering up to 6 times aday. He also sprayed the walls, carpets, cage, everythingthat couldn't get away. That was before we even startedbonding him. After being neutered it took about 3 months forhim to completely stop spraying things and marking histerritory. The nice thing about spaying/neutering rabbits isthe health factor. Up to 85% of females will develop someform of cancer by the age of 3. The same applies for malesthough not as high a percentage.


----------



## naturestee (Jun 6, 2006)

I've heard of Peter's rabbits before.It's not a breed. It's a brand name. It'ssick. The company is a rabbit mill, just like the kitten andpuppy mills that you see on the news. They mass-producerabbits and sell them to pet stores across the country. I'veheard they spay/neuter their baby rabbits before they sellthem. Most vets won't spay/neuter a rabbit until the boy'stesticles have dropped (3 months old or older) or the girl is 4 months,usually they wait till they're 6 months old. This placeneuters them when they're tiny babies! It might actuallycause permanent damage to them because they don't get the righthormones as they grow. And it's certainly not a happy thingfor the bunnies.

By buying one of these rabbits you would be supporting an abusive millbreeder. Rabbits should be spayed/neutered, but at theappropriate age. And I don't agree with breeding animals forquantity over quality.

In any case, a second rabbit would not be a good idea foryou. If you want a second rabbit after you get this oneneutered and learn to take care of him, adopt one from ashelter. It would already be spayed/neutered and you'd besaving a life. Shelters often have baby rabbits too, becausepeople abandon pregnant females and new litters a lot.


----------



## magicapple (Jun 6, 2006)

*naturestee wrote:*


> I've heard of Peter's rabbits before. It's not abreed. It's a brand name. It's sick. Thecompany is a rabbit mill, just like the kitten and puppy mills that yousee on the news. They mass-produce rabbits and sell them topet stores across the country. I've heard they spay/neutertheir baby rabbits before they sell them. Most vets won'tspay/neuter a rabbit until the boy's testicles have dropped (3 monthsold or older) or the girl is 4 months, usually they wait till they're 6months old. This place neuters them when they're tinybabies! It might actually cause permanent damage to thembecause they don't get the right hormones as they grow. Andit's certainly not a happy thing for the bunnies.
> 
> By buying one of these rabbits you would be supporting an abusive millbreeder. Rabbits should be spayed/neutered, but at theappropriate age. And I don't agree with breeding animals forquantity over quality.
> 
> In any case, a second rabbit would not be a good idea foryou. If you want a second rabbit after you get this oneneutered and learn to take care of him, adopt one from ashelter. It would already be spayed/neutered and you'd besaving a life. Shelters often have baby rabbits too, becausepeople abandon pregnant females and new litters a lot.





> IfI get a 2nd on i'll probably get a neutered male. But I can'treally find a lot of shelters around where I live.


----------



## Flopsy (Jun 6, 2006)

Minilops- I agree with you completely. I've read this thread and been like :shock2: If I was that poor rabbit grr.

Ok. Petland.... I HATE that petstore more than any other petstore I'veever been to... its where I bought Fluffy andFlopsy. All they tell you is lies. They talk you into buyinga very small cage. They tell everyone that their rabbitswon't grow very big... my rabbits are now like five times the size thatthey were when I got them. Everyone that I know that owns arabbit from that store has been told the wrong gender and hasproblems. Flopsy had maloccusion and Fluffy &amp; othershave had a head tilt thing going on.  I am forno one buying anything from that store.. ever!!!!!! :X

-----------------------------------------------
Ah yes I suggest saving up for an NIC cage. I love mine. Andyeah when you are a deeply involved pet owner... all of your friendswill think your crazy. But I think it is all worth it.


-Ashley :no: &amp; Flopsy :bunnyangel: &amp; Fluffy :bunnybutt:


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jun 6, 2006)

*magicapple wrote:*


> > If I get a 2nd on i'll probably get a neuteredmale. But I can't really find a lot of shelters around whereI live.


I know i said i wouldnt post here anymore, but i just cant help it -did you just say _If_ you get a second rabbit??? Doyourself and that poor next rabbit a favor, for the love of all that isgood, and DON'T GET A SECOND RABBIT!!

God I wish I could yell at your parents.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jun 6, 2006)

*magicapple wrote:*


> If I get a 2nd on i'll probably get a neuteredmale. But I can't really find a lot of shelters around whereI live.


I suggest not doing that any time soon. You need to spend a lot of timewith this rabbit and learn to read him and bond with him before you areready for another.

I also hope that if you do get another, you are completely prepared tohouse them separately for the rest of their lives which means you needa cage and you need to make sure you have the time for 2 separaterabbits. Not only that, you cannot bring home a rabbit from astore/shelter and just put him in your rabbits cage and hope they getalong, I can almost guarentee fighting!

I would say 9/10 times a neutered and un-neutered male will fight. andI would say that only 4/10 times (if not less), you can sucessfullybond 2 neutered males with a LOT of patience. That's a 90% chance theywil fight and a 60%+ chance that they will not bond at all.

I have 2 males that were bonded together for 7 months. They wereneutered for 5 monthsbeforethey started fighting tothe deathone day out of the blue. Ever since then I have beenunable to put them together without a disasterous result but they arestill both living with me, just in separate cages.

So I definitely say NO to a second until you are prepared for twice thework, twice the time, twice the money, and twice the cages.


----------



## nose_twitch (Jun 6, 2006)

Is there an emoticon that expresses heartbreak? :bigtears:

I guess that's as close as it gets.


----------



## magicapple (Jun 6, 2006)

*MyBunnyBoys wrote:*


> *magicapple wrote: *
> 
> 
> > If I get a2nd on i'll probably get a neutered male. But I can't reallyfind a lot of shelters around where I live.
> ...


Thx for telling me that. I think I'll waita year orso to get my 2nd rabbit. But high percent i'm jsut not going to getanother one.


----------



## Spring (Jun 6, 2006)

So how did today go? Did you have any bondingsessions? How did they go? I hope you do get to realize whatwonderful creatures rabbits are. They just need some understanding.


----------



## magicapple (Jun 6, 2006)

*Spring wrote: *


> Sohow did today go? Did you have any bonding sessions? How did they go? Ihope you do get to realize what wonderful creatures rabbitsare. They just need some understanding.


Yep, I got bitten by myrabbit lots of times. But it didn't hurt a lot. And I notice howticklelish it is when a rabbit move around you. And I notice my rabbitis more active at night than at day. becuz I let it out 2 times todayand it mostly slept during the day and now it's night and it was moreactive. My parents actually started to play with the rabbit. I guessthey just say things like having a rabbit is a bad idea, but when I getit they changed and learned to accept it. What amazes me is that theycalled my rabbit smart becuz I didn't litter train it but it alreadyknows where to pee and poop _most_ of the time. They nevercall me smart and they call my rabbit smart :sad:My parentsare soo werid. Anyway the rabbit is having a lot more room andexercise. I let it out more than a hour a day, but I just don't playwith it all the time. He seemed to enjoying exploring the little peiceof land I gave it. :bunny19But I still want a 2nd rabbit.Probably going to get it next year when my rabbit learns how to liveoutside the cage and not cause troble. _wonder how long that willtakehwelleveryone is telling me to be patience. I'll just give ittime._


----------



## rabbitgirl (Jun 6, 2006)

*magicapple wrote:*


> Yep, I got bitten by my rabbit lots of times. But it didn'thurt a lot. And I notice how ticklelish it is when a rabbit move aroundyou.


Your rabbit is a "teenager" right now. Rabbits under their first yearget obnoxious about nipping and digging from about 4 mo. to 12 mo. old.This is the rough stage, when they get all weird. Most of that biteystuff will fade within a few months, most likely, if it's not an angerbiting thing. If it doesn't hurt much, he's probably just testingthings out.

Some rabbits are generally more active--my huge two-year-old unneuteredPalominomale is a hyperactive maniac that likes to play chaseRose games. My Holland lops are fragile little souls that spend a lotof time sleeping. Love 'em, but they have way more health problems thanthe big breeds.

I have a soft spot for large rabbits, but they often scare first-time owners until you figure out how they act.

Rose


----------



## Spring (Jun 7, 2006)

If they don't hurt, they're probably just love nips!  Pepsi always does her little "lovey" nips when I'm petting her.

Rabbits tend to be move active at early mornings and at dusk. Maybe tryto get him out at around 8-9 to see if he'll be more active? The bestway to get your parents to change their minds about owning a rabbit, isto have them around it and see how wonderful they are . 

Your doing a great job! Just keep up what your doing, and maybe in theyears time you might have decided ones enough work for you, or youmight want another one. If you jump into a decission without thinkingabit it over time, even if you know your sure, you might regret it.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 7, 2006)

*magicapple wrote:*:bunny19But I still want a 2nd rabbit. Probably going toget it next year when my rabbit learns how to live outside the cage andnot cause troble. _wonder how long that will takehwelleveryone istelling me to be patience. I'll just give it time._



yeah it will definately take alot of time! ive had peapoo since lastoctober and she still hasnt learned to stay out of trouble...today bothof them tore big chunks of the carpet in my room up!!!:shock:...i toldmy parents and they said it was ok because we're taking it upanyways... 

im glad your spending time with your bunny! hopefully soon you two willstart to form a friendship..and i hope your parents start to like himmore and more to!!!...my mom loves our bunnies now, but im stillworking on dad


----------



## manda (Jun 7, 2006)

glad to hear you are starting to atleast TRY.


----------



## manda (Jun 7, 2006)

yeah when i got Ryo (she was an emergancyrescue) i didnt want her. but kept her trying to rehome her, and ithought she was a pain in the rear, but i soon fell in love with herand now she pretty well runs my life.


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Jun 7, 2006)

maybe I should't post but this person is makingme mad. Why did she buy the rabbit if she doesn't like it!! And thereis NOOO breed called a NORMAL LOP... Theres holland, french, english,velveteen, mini, and holland. And all lops are different. One hollandlop will have the nicest attitude ever while another wont let you touchher! Its the same with every breed of rabbit, it just depends on whichone you buy! And giving the rabbit you dont want to petco is a horriblething to do because Petco doesn't take care of their animals properly.Ever look at the fish section! All DEAD!! Come on your going to trustthem with your rabbit that you bought because something appealed toyou! At least try and find a loving family to take it... And if youcould even find a breeder willing to take it and find it a home (manydo to save the mixes and strays) it would get rid of your problems butthen I suggest you do NOT get another rabbit afterwards!


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jun 7, 2006)

I think everyone is just feeding into what "Magicapple" wants........attention.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 7, 2006)

*bunnylover78642 wrote:*


> maybe I should't post but this person is making me mad. Whydid she buy the rabbit if she doesn't like it!! And there is NOOO breedcalled a NORMAL LOP... Theres holland, french, english, velveteen,mini, and holland. And all lops are different. One holland lop willhave the nicest attitude ever while another wont let you touch her! Itsthe same with every breed of rabbit, it just depends on which one youbuy! And giving the rabbit you dont want to petco is a horrible thingto do because Petco doesn't take care of their animals properly. Everlook at the fish section! All DEAD!! Come on your going to trust themwith your rabbit that you bought because something appealed to you! Atleast try and find a loving family to take it... And if you could evenfind a breeder willing to take it and find it a home (many do to savethe mixes and strays) it would get rid of your problems but then Isuggest you do NOT get another rabbit afterwards!


shehas decided to keep her rabbit now...and she says she has been spendingtime and playing with it..and shes bought a bunch of stuff forhim..:dunno


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Jun 7, 2006)

Well, Im glad she decided to keep him. I didn'twant to read through ll pages so I didn't know, sorry. But its justwrong either way


----------



## Spring (Jun 7, 2006)

I felt like everyone else did, but I've decidedto bite my tonuge and help out as best as you can. If she has aquestion, I'm willing to help her out and give her as much resources aspossible instead of posting the same negative opinion over and overagain.. Can we please just try to help her? She has said she's decidedto keep the rabbit and bond with it, and wait to decide if she wantsanother one. 

I don't think magicapple is here to get attention.. I really don'tbecause she's been doing her research and asking questions. Can weplease just try to help? I know you might think it's wrong, but she_knows_ that people don't agree with her keeping the rabbit ect.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 7, 2006)

*ilovetegocalderon wrote:*


> I think everyone is just feeding into what "Magicapple"wants........attention.


i dont think she wantsattention...she wants to learn about her rabbit and bond with it


----------



## magicapple (Jun 7, 2006)

aww thx you guys.:laugh:And srry for botheringyou all soo much, asking so much questions on this forum and on theother ones. :imsorryI'll try to learn more about rabbits. AndI think someone told me my lop was a french lop. The petstore didn'ttell me thats why I got confussed with lops. I thought there was only 3lops, mini and lop and dwarf lop. And the pet story lady who took careof my rabbit before I got it said he loved to be picked up. And she washolding him and hugging him and kissing him. That's why I thoughtrabbits liked to be picked up and hugged.


----------



## Spring (Jun 7, 2006)

Don't be sorry about asking questions, the morethe better! The more you understand, the better! If you have anythingyou don't know about, just post it and I'm sure we can find you ananswer


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 8, 2006)

yeah...dont be afraid to ask questions! iveasked so many questions on here!! oh and post as many pics as youwant!!! we love pics!


----------



## bunnydude (Jun 8, 2006)

Please ask as many questions as you want, itswhat were all here for- sharing our knowledge to improvethe lives of bunnies and their owners. I asked a zillion questions whenI first got here


----------



## manda (Jun 8, 2006)

oh yeah i asked tons of questions too.

not only was i a new rabbit owner who didnt do any research (she was anemergancy rescue remember) but a few days after getting her she had gistasis, and i had NO rabbit vet, so had to take care of it myself.


----------



## Carlie (Jun 8, 2006)

I know that this discussion moved past Petlandlong ago, but I still had to express how much I hate that place. I wentin there to see the puppies (not a good idea because it just causesheartbreak from the way they're being treated) and I asked to hold alittle Yorkie. It was wet, cold, and practically shaking to death! (Itwas also very, very tiny and was waaay to young to be sold.) When Iasked them about it, they said all small dogs shake because that's justthe way they are...? All Petland does is tell lies and I wouldfeel so bad to do that to people and pets. I refuse to go in that storeanymore because it just makes me want to cry...it is just so sad.:cry2How do people do this to animals? I just hate pet stores. I shouldprobably stop now before I start taking about pet mills...


----------



## magicapple (Jun 9, 2006)

The only pet stores I go to is petland and petco. Those are the only pet store I know.


----------



## Mummel (Jul 3, 2006)

Aww hontoni kawaii usagi da yo! Hes so cute I dont understand whats suposed to be ugly about him..His little white nose and the nice brown fur. If your bunny is a french lop it will get huge. I read french lops will be like little puppies when they grow up. 

About the rabbit being mean: I had lots of rabbits that came from bad places and they all werent easy in the beginning. I spent days crawling on the floor trying to get those buns tame. With a lot of effort all buns can turn out fine. If he scratches you when you try to grab him maybe you grab him wrong..how do you pick him up? Is he holding still when you have him sitting on your legs or something?

Btw. my young bun bites me too, but not in a bad way..he does it when he wants attention. Its not hard biting its just nibs..they are not meant to be mean and usually barely hurt.


----------



## Souleen (Jul 4, 2006)

Sorry to say that but please give that bunny to someone who acutally will love him and give him a loving home without writing in forums that hes so ugly and not as cute as he could be. dont get another rabbit I dont think you are grown up enough to own a pet and actually take care of. 

But if you do decide to keep it, make it a better world for him to live in: 

Most bunnies dont like to be picked up and most bunnies get agressive when the only time they get to spend outside of their cage is when you try to pick them up and hug them and squeeze them or whatever. 

bunnies like to always have contact to the floor as its there nature to always be able to run away in case something scares them. they flee whenever there is something loud or whenever there is something that could do them harm. thats why they most likely dont like to be picked up like a cat and carried around. they start to wriggle around and scratch, not intentionally because they wanna hurt you, but because the bunny wants to be set back on the floor.

to own a pet means to start caring for it and find out about its needs. a bunny needs enough space to run around and play so it doesnt become agressive. a bunny needs somebody who tollerates their likes, and dislikes. and a bunny needs somebody who accepts the cage as the terretory of the bunny. if you want it to come out open the door and let it hop out. many rabbits get agressive when you just grab them out of the cage. first off because you are much bigger than he is and grab from up above like a eagle would grab a bunny with its claws, second because you enter its territory and make him leave it unattended!

and forget about petstores, they know mostly nothing. they just sell "products" and tell you whatever you wanna hear just to sell something. if you want a certain breed you gotta find breeders. 

and a second bunny is no bad idea at all, bunnis love companionship and shouldnt be alone at all. in nature they live togehter in big groups. they tend to get agressive when there is nobody around them that speaks their "language" like another bunny could. besides you can go play with friends and stuff longer knowingly that you bunny ist not all by itself dieing of boredom.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 4, 2006)

*nose_twitch wrote: *


> Is there an emoticon that expresses heartbreak? :bigtears:
> 
> I guess that's as close as it gets.


 Here are a few:




















I'm glad that magicapple has continued to come back and has attempted some of the things people have suggested here. Peapoo bunny's mom, you are to be commended for spending extra time in communicating with this young lady and helping her see how important it is to care for this life she has taken into her home.

Although I have been as angry as any here at reading about the callous treatment of this rabbit, I have hope now that this person, in finding the great wealth of knowledge in our boards, will take the time to bond with "rabbit" (does he have a name yet?) and do right by him.


----------



## Bunman (Jul 5, 2006)

As for pet stores, fortunately there is no need to go to them. There are a number of good online stores with better prices. 

For pellets i go the local farm & garden store, otherwise i order online (on the rare occasions when anything is needed, like tim cubes, which i stock up on).


----------

